# I was lost and couldn't find my way home Driveler#144



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2014)

Smells like a new dribbler in here !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 24, 2014)

itll be stale in a week or so


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> itll be stale in a week or so



Negative Nancy


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2014)

I like it.......this is A LOT better than Nancy's dribler


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2014)

All shiny and new.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


>


good choice!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2014)

but ya forgot sumthin...................


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2014)

And now I gots to go.
Ya'll keep it clean while I'm gone.
See ya when I see ya.

Edisto, here I come.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> but ya forgot sumthin...................



OH!
Thanks Sista.
I'm still new at this.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2014)

have fun!!!  Tell H22 I said hey.........


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2014)

no problem; don't mention it


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2014)

ever


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OH!
> Thanks Sista.
> I'm still new at this.


 you done good, ya'll have a safe trip & have fun!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 24, 2014)

stay sober.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2014)

send us thong pictures


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2014)

of mista h22


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> stay sober.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


>





havin_fun_huntin said:


>


:no no: boys, be nice............. good thing I ain't gonna be with them.............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 24, 2014)

I just wondering if her umberella is still gonna be there after so many years.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I just wondering if her umberella is still gonna be there after so many years.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> send us thong pictures





hdm03 said:


> of mista h22



oops he done left it in my camper!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 24, 2014)

h22 cheatin on hdm with Bog?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2014)

we have ourselves a triangle or a square?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> we have ourselves a triangle or a square?



starting to think its a decagon


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> starting to think its a decagon



thanks......i was just about to google more shapes


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> oops he done left it in my camper!!!!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> h22 cheatin on hdm with Bog?


ALL dem bouys are flooozies..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 24, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> thanks......i was just about to google more shapes



Wll, lets see, BOG, H22, hdm03, durt, strang, and quack..  Me, jeff and mud are the only ones outta that loop.  Jeff might get sucked into the loop after  weekend with H22.  So for now its a hexagon that MAY turn into a heptagon


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 24, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ALL dem bouys are flooozies..........



Not today!! Took my gas x this morning.... It's safe to ride in my truck!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 24, 2014)

bog is outta gas in his truck


----------



## Keebs (Sep 24, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Not today!! Took my gas x this morning.... It's safe to ride in my truck!!!


google is yo frwiend.............

Ok, my job here is done!










Bye Leroy!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2014)

Some of us guys need to chill, da wimminz are gettin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 24, 2014)

bye keebs, bye mud


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 24, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Some of us guys need to chill, da wimminz are gettin


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>





Well Louie, it's one thang messin wit you, but the wimmenz don't appreciate it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 24, 2014)

quack check your PMs


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 24, 2014)

well, i just had a guy call, gonna be leaving a few minutes late.... AGAIN  GRRR


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 24, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> starting to think its a decagon



or a circle with bumps.

Went to drive the truck this AM  click is the sound I got.   

Got the battery on the charger and it says good but it sure is old.  Thinking a new one might be in my near future.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 24, 2014)

Zombie post.....


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Zombie post.....



My cure for is coffee


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 25, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> or a circle with bumps.
> 
> Went to drive the truck this AM  click is the sound I got.
> 
> Got the battery on the charger and it says good but it sure is old.  Thinking a new one might be in my near future.




Gobblin, thanks for the coffee.  I went back to sleep after the alarm went off this morning.   When I woke up again, half the day had gone by. 

In regards to your truck, at least you got to hear the sound of "click".  I have had my share of problems with vehicles this week.  Last Sunday, I helped an elderly cousin by driving him to get his truck filled up with the special non-ethanol Premium gasoline.  He had just had a starter put on his truck two weeks before and it was still causing him problems.  Well after I filled up his truck and went to start it up, the next thing that I see is  smoke pouring from underneath.  Dang, that new starter had shorted out and burned the wiring off back up to the battery.    It was scarey as I was sitting right beside the gas pump with this truck full of gas.  Ultimately had to get his truck towed for repair again.

Fast forward to Tuesday afternoon and dang if my truck wouldn't make a sound when I came out of the grocery store.  I had to have it towed and it turned out that I had to have the starter replaced.  The only good news is that my mechanic checked it immediately and showed me the problem and went to work on it right then and got me going again with a new starter within 45 minutes.  With the towing charge included, new starter installed etc, $302 later, I drove away again.

After I raised the devil to my cousin for all of the recent truck problems that he was having on both of his pick-ups, I ain't about to tell him about what happened to me Tuesday.

The moral of this story is that, it ain't a good week for starters!!!!!!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 25, 2014)

Jus smile and wave boys , just smile and wave!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> My cure for is coffee



Ahhhh......just what the Dr ordered!!! 

Thanks and good mornin, gobble!

Gettin ready to get in high gear and get half the household loaded up. Might need another cup or three to complete said task.

 No truck problems here please, thank ya Lord!

I gotta get bizzy.......

Mornin drivelers!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 25, 2014)

Morning folks!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 25, 2014)

how d


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Some of us guys need to chill, da wimminz are gettin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 25, 2014)

maybe quack offended a lady?  maybe I did?  Who knows cept quack


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 25, 2014)

ccherry is in here.. hello ccherry


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 25, 2014)

good morning ccherry!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 25, 2014)

no mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 25, 2014)

mud is planning his weekly trip to GC tomorrow, hmd. Wonder if he is still counting paint?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 25, 2014)

da boy must have a lot of paint in his inventory......i bet he is pretty excited about GC Friday tough


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 25, 2014)

Kang?


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 25, 2014)

Is that still hip?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin drivelers!!!


Hiya Chief!! 


stringmusic said:


> Is that still hip?


nope, now it's da shoulder!
where you been hidin?

Mornin Folks!!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 25, 2014)

what up Strang?  Where ya been?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 25, 2014)

howdy string


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 25, 2014)

Keebs, that pic LMS post of us last night was taken at the crab trap on amelia island.   I was slightly intoxicated.. ALOT


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, that pic LMS post of us last night was taken at the crab trap on amelia island.   I was slightly intoxicated.. ALOT


you looked normal to me..............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you looked normal to me..............



 yor the first persont o ever accuse me of looking normal, ever.


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Chief!!
> 
> nope, now it's da shoulder!
> where you been hidin?
> ...


 I juss ain't been on the puter much lately. 


hdm03 said:


> what up Strang?  Where ya been?


Hey feller. How bout them dirty birds! We gonna stomp Bridgewata this weekend then we gonna kill the Giants. Fo and 1

My boss just gave me tickets to the Chicago game on the 12th. 


havin_fun_huntin said:


> howdy string


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> I juss ain't been on the puter much lately.


I don't have that option, the computer IS my work area................ now where I go is a whole 'nother ball game.............


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 25, 2014)

Fo and 1 sho would be nice!


----------



## stringmusic (Sep 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I don't have that option, the computer IS my work area................ now where I go is a whole 'nother ball game.............



Yea, I'm still on the computer a lot, I just got  for gettin' on here so much.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2014)

stringmusic said:


> Yea, I'm still on the computer a lot, I just got  for gettin' on here so much.


glad I'm the "so called" IT person then!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 25, 2014)

Im still here


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm still lost.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 25, 2014)

Can't find home,They moved the trailer.Knew I shoulda took them wheels off.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 25, 2014)

Repo man is my bet.


----------



## rydert (Sep 25, 2014)

who done made da wimmenz mad?

nancy you mad?..................

hay strang..............


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 25, 2014)

nancy had a hissy fit


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 25, 2014)

rydert said:


> who done made da wimmenz mad?
> 
> nancy you mad?..................
> 
> hay strang..............


IDK quack didnt answer my PM
yes, im mad, always mad


hdm03 said:


> nancy had a hissy fit



yes, yes I did


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2014)

Rollin Rollin Rollin.....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Rollin Rollin Rollin.....


 send me text pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm baaaaaaaaaaaack . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 25, 2014)

welcome back quack


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Chief!!
> 
> nope, now it's da shoulder!
> where you been hidin?
> ...



Hey gal friend!!! 



Keebs said:


> send me text pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Will do!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 25, 2014)

jeff if you get pics of any hotties, text them to me


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2014)

^^^^^

That wasn't ez thru a construction zone....Whewww!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 25, 2014)

forum=slow


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2014)

I need to check the forecast . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> jeff if you get pics of any hotties, text them to me



Don't hold ya breath bOOM bOOM, U didn't even say Hello this morning.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't hold ya breath bOOM bOOM, U didn't even say Hello this morning.


IF You're drivin & postin, I'm goonnaaa git you!


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 25, 2014)

GudMorning


----------



## rydert (Sep 25, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> GudMorning



sup.........dang florida hunters are invading already....they sho like to dive slow down them dirt roads..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> GudMorning





rydert said:


> sup.........dang florida hunters are invading already....they sho like to dive slow down them dirt roads..


they huntin for your honey spot!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> IF You're drivin & postin, I'm goonnaaa git you!



Mission accomplished!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2014)

Sciatica setting in.....I need a cold beer or three!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Don't hold ya breath bOOM bOOM, U didn't even say Hello this morning.



Didnt know if it was another phantom post and you wouldnt be on for 5 more days


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2014)

bOOM bOOM = no text pics


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2014)

^^^^^


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2014)

Chiefbro = textin/drivin


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 25, 2014)

giggle giggle Jeff=in trouble x2


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mission accomplished!!!





Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro = textin/drivin


He's BAD about it too!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 25, 2014)

Jeff= NOT safe.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff= NOT safe.


I HOPE MizT is drivin, but I kinda doubt it.........


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I HOPE MizT is drivin, but I kinda doubt it.........





Chiefbro be driving and textin, MizT and da Jag be watchin the road . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 25, 2014)

no, MrsT watching road, jeg looking for spare metal on the side of the road


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 25, 2014)

Jeff+text+sciatica+beer= interesting road trip


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Didnt know if it was another phantom post and you wouldnt be on for 5 more days




Dude.....drove to Nashville Sat. Afternoon, worked Sun-Mon-Tue, worked 3-15 hr days with 3 hr drives between cities. Drove home yesterday 10 he's with a grand total of 12 hrs of sleep since Sun. morning.

Now I'm driving 5 1/2 he's...gimme a break!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro be driving and textin, MizT and da Jag be watchin the road . .


not likely............


havin_fun_huntin said:


> no, MrsT watching road, jeg looking for spare metal on the side of the road


 much more like it!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff+text+sciatica+beer= interesting road trip


glad I ain't ridin wiff him!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 25, 2014)

durt?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2014)

Stoopid spell check


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Stoopid spell check


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 25, 2014)

crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Dude.....drove to Nashville Sat. Afternoon, worked Sun-Mon-Tue, worked 3-15 hr days with 3 hr drives between cities. Drove home yesterday 10 he's with a grand total of 12 hrs of sleep since Sun. morning.
> 
> Now I'm driving 5 1/2 he's...gimme a break!


exactly, i know your a busy fella.  i bet your starting to hate a windshield.  Hope all that wasnt in a personal vehicle too?


Keebs said:


> not likely............
> 
> much more like it!
> 
> glad I ain't ridin wiff him!



ME TOOO


Jeff C. said:


> Stoopid spell check





Keebs said:


>


what she said


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> no, MrsT watching road, jeg looking for spare metal on the side of the road



  :ROFL:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 25, 2014)

Jeff tell em both i said howdy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 25, 2014)

lunch=everyone left


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 25, 2014)

after a brief moment in the political forum I kow who HDM03 is going to vote for in 2016..

wont post the link but its in the holder resigns thread


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> lunch=everyone left


Qua............. I mean Leroy, did ya remember to bring anything today?  I gots left ova hamburger steak!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Qua............. I mean Leroy, did ya remember to bring anything today?  I gots left ova hamburger steak!



=Lack?

Nah, i done furgot. Got home last night, started the coals cut the back yard.  Put coals in grill, cut 1/2 of front yard.  Cooked steaks, ate cut rest of front yard.  No leftovers.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> =Lack?
> 
> Nah, i done furgot. Got home last night, started the coals cut the back yard.  Put coals in grill, cut 1/2 of front yard.  Cooked steaks, ate cut rest of front yard.  No leftovers.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 25, 2014)

I got a customer who eats teh EXACT same thing every day.  2 BLTs from sonic and  diet coke.  I dont understand it...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2014)

DYRRRTTTTTTTTT!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I got a customer who eats teh EXACT same thing every day.  2 BLTs from sonic and  diet coke.  I dont understand it...


=boring


----------



## rydert (Sep 25, 2014)

hfg and quack are the same person?........I"m confused

poke chop, macaroni,water


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2014)

Dirtbrohole ???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 25, 2014)

durt=not so talkative today


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 25, 2014)

Oh my!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2014)

Whaaaaaaaaaaaa ?????


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaa ?????



 you done got fat and ugly....er.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 25, 2014)

and you look drunk


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 25, 2014)

I just text mud, hes still alive


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 25, 2014)

Gak33?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 25, 2014)

Dirt, yall all ready for your trip souf?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2014)

Keebs = hung up on Jeff C.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaaa ?????


     


havin_fun_huntin said:


> I just text mud, hes still alive


I just talked to Chief, he's not driving now, but the call got dropped, MizT musta went through a dead zone........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 25, 2014)

keebs=meanie??


----------



## rydert (Sep 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Dirtbrohole ???


Quacker?


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Dirt, yall all ready for your trip souf?



sho is...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 25, 2014)

rydert said:


> Quacker?
> 
> 
> sho is...........



I got my binos ready and my tickets.  Gonna stawk yo wife from across the field


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jeff tell em both i said howdy



They said Hi back to Quack!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 25, 2014)

who's the fat kid; Quack???


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2014)

rydirt?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2014)

Where's my dirtbro going ?? 





Does this Tshirt make me look phat ??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Where's my dirtbro going ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No the fat makes you look phat


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs=meanie??


 how?


rydert said:


> Quacker?
> 
> 
> sho is...........


what? you can't quote me & reply to me?  sniff~sniff~ yep, I bathed last night..............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> who's the fat kid; Quack???





What fat kid ???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> how?
> 
> what? you can't quote me & reply to me?  sniff~sniff~ yep, I bathed last night..............





Jeff C. said:


> Keebs = hung up on Jeff C.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2014)

DertO


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2014)

Tell the wifey I said Hi


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs = hung up on Jeff C.


Did NOT!!  I figured you went thu a dead zone, I had asked you a question & you didn't answer & I looked at my phone & it was back at the "start" screen...............


----------



## rydert (Sep 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I got my binos ready and my tickets.  Gonna stawk yo wife from across the field


......idjit


KyDawg said:


> rydirt?


hows dem chickens


Hooked On Quack said:


> Where's my dirtbro going ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...



football game..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 25, 2014)

Jeff=storyteller=meanie=hunguponkeebs


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> They said Hi back to Quack!





Give MzT a pinch on da buttocks and a dolla to the Jag for me !!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2014)

rydert said:


> ......idjit
> 
> hows dem chickens
> 
> ...





Gotcha !!!  Was 'pose to go to the GSU game tonight, but my back is killin me, gonna medicate with some Crown !


----------



## rydert (Sep 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> DertO





Jeff C. said:


> Tell the wifey I said Hi



Chief

i'll tell her


----------



## rydert (Sep 25, 2014)

homo3?


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2014)

I don't got no chickens.


----------



## rydert (Sep 25, 2014)

Quack?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 25, 2014)

rydert said:


> Chief
> 
> i'll tell her



wait, what the...  Why you aint call Chief an "idjit   "


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 25, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I don't got no chickens.



Thats a double negative, therefore you do in fact have chickens


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2014)

rydert said:


> Quack?





Crap


----------



## rydert (Sep 25, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I don't got no chickens.



are you sure?.................


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2014)

I give up, dyrt don't love the keebs no mo........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 25, 2014)

driveler=full of meanies today... im sweet


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Give MzT a pinch on da buttocks and a dolla to the Jag for me !!



MizT  'd

Jag said, "U wanna pickle?"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 25, 2014)

i just giggled, ALOT


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2014)

I don't got some chickens. Is that better?


----------



## rydert (Sep 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I give up, dyrt don't love the keebs no mo........



I do ......i'm just real confused right now...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2014)

rydert said:


> I do ......i'm just real confused right now...


----------



## rydert (Sep 25, 2014)

really , really confused


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2014)

rydert said:


> really , really confused


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2014)

It's all Leroy & Quack's fault!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2014)

Dert = not sure


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 25, 2014)

Dert = friends with homO3


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> MizT  'd
> 
> Jag said, "U wanna pickle?"





Tell Jag I'm tryin to quit da pickles, had a pickle eater try to hit on me at Tybee . . .


Dood was wagglin his eyebrows at me.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 25, 2014)

interesting


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2014)

very . . .


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Tell Jag I'm tryin to quit da pickles, had a pickle eater try to hit on me at Tybee . . .
> 
> 
> Dood was wagglin his eyebrows at me.


 he knew a good thang when he saw it!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 25, 2014)

whos who


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> whos who



I dunno, I'm Poooooooooh !!!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 25, 2014)

heyyyyy; i know pooh!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 25, 2014)

that one always makes me giggle out loud


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 25, 2014)

gol


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 25, 2014)

tol


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2014)

crap


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 25, 2014)

hdm03, centerfire, KyDawg+, ccherry+, old razorback, havin_fun_huntin+


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 25, 2014)

hey 2 guest


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hey 2 guest





You forgot Pooh ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2014)

Kydawgiee is here, Pooh be gone , , ,


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2014)

HOQ's a sexa lil fella .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2014)

nobody wants to play . .


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 25, 2014)

what we playin'?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 25, 2014)

Dont ask!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> what we playin'?





Nekkid Twista ??????


----------



## rydert (Sep 25, 2014)

yall gross.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2014)

Really ???


----------



## rydert (Sep 25, 2014)

what?.....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2014)




----------



## rydert (Sep 25, 2014)

my avatar actually makes me feel different


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 25, 2014)

heyyyyyy......looking good durt!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 25, 2014)

OH MY!!!! ryder lol giggle giggle


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2014)

Ya'll do realize stealin a avatar without permission is a instant infraction ??


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2014)

KyDawgggie ???  Lil help bro ??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 25, 2014)

rydert said:


> my avatar actually makes me feel different



 i can understand why


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ya'll do realize stealin a avatar without permission is a instant infraction ??


OHREALLY?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 25, 2014)

yall got me all spun out


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 25, 2014)

hfh; who's that fat feller hiding behind the fish?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> crap



Mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 25, 2014)

mud?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 25, 2014)

holy crap......he's stealing them in here too


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hfh; who's that fat feller hiding behind the fish?



not sure .  but hes got them arms extended way out doesnt he...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Sep 25, 2014)

Yall playin avatar roulette?


----------



## rydert (Sep 25, 2014)

what's that?......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hfh; who's that fat feller hiding behind the fish?





I  ain't fat , ,,


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I  ain't fat , Im fluffy,



dang quack


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2014)

I cant keep up.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hfh; who's that fat feller hiding behind the fish?



fluffy, not phat


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I cant keep up.


Don't even try Charlie, it'll just give you a headache!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 25, 2014)

keebs needs tylenol


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs needs tylenol


 naw, I need a massage................


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2014)

Keebs said:


> naw, I need a massage................






Oh yeah baybay !!!  Quack's mobile massage !!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh yeah baybay !!!  Quack's mobile massage !!!


wink-wink-waggle-waggle.......... brang it big boy!

Ok, I'm outta here!

Bye Leroy!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 25, 2014)

Thirstday is still needing quenching.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 25, 2014)

My breasties itch .  . .


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 25, 2014)

Hey Quack. From our talk today. 

Here`s to you, Brother.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 25, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Oh yeah baybay !!!  Quack's mobile massage !!!



That could be running them over with a four wheeler.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 26, 2014)

enough said


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2014)

morning slackers


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2014)

happy GC day!


----------



## rydert (Sep 26, 2014)

happy GC day!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2014)

yeah, what um, he? said


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2014)

Durt, what time yall heading south??


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2014)

5:00


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2014)

mud?


----------



## rydert (Sep 26, 2014)

probably be around 4:00 ish. computer says it is 2hr :15min  from here. Gots some girls riding with me so I know we will have to stop and take a "break" We should be there around 6:45ish if we don't have any trouble.


----------



## rydert (Sep 26, 2014)

kang!!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2014)

probably be around 4:00 ish. computer says it is 2hr :15min  from here. Gots some girls riding with me so I know we will have to stop and take a "break" We should be there around 6:45ish if we don't have any trouble.


----------



## rydert (Sep 26, 2014)

homo3?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2014)

homo3?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2014)

rydert said:


> probably be around 4:00 ish. computer says it is 2hr :15min  from here. Gots some girls riding with me so I know we will have to stop and take a "break" We should be there around 6:45ish if we don't have any trouble.





hdm03 said:


> probably be around 4:00 ish. computer says it is 2hr :15min  from here. Gots some girls riding with me so I know we will have to stop and take a "break" We should be there around 6:45ish if we don't have any trouble.



  yall got me on that one.  I was on teh verge of typing "you can say that again"


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2014)

FRIDAY!!!!!!!!! 
Eye appointment in a few, so maybe I can see again.............

Hey ya'll!


----------



## rydert (Sep 26, 2014)

what do you mean?......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2014)

keebs gonna look "self medicated"


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2014)

i don't get it


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i don't get it



I dont either


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Had planned on pulling my camper to hunting camp this weekend but my right hand man, my deer killing son has come down with the stomach virus!!!
> 
> I guess it's going to be next weekend now...
> 
> Mernin/ evening kids!!!! Happy Friday!!!!!



Its my understanding there is a BAD stomach virus going around.  I hope your son gets to feeling better soon..  Remember to make sure he stays hydrated


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2014)

hfh = phd


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hfh = phd



hfh=DAH


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Its my understanding there is a BAD stomach virus going around.  I hope your son gets to feeling better soon..  Remember to make sure he stays hydrated


Hope it passes soon... And skips me!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Hope it passes soon... And skips me!!!!



aw come on.  everyone needs a good cleaning out every once in a while.  itll do ya good anf help ya too


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2014)

hdm, have you ordered your 2016 bumper sticker yet?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2014)

i'm ready to go to deer camp!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2014)

What county you deer hunt in hdm?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2014)

jasper


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2014)

i am ready for lunch too


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2014)

and a cold beer


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2014)

mud?


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> aw come on.  everyone needs a good cleaning out every once in a while.  itll do ya good anf help ya too



I get mine... It's called warm PBR and several shots of taquillya!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 26, 2014)

Well time fer bed.... G.night children!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2014)

night BOG


----------



## Crickett (Sep 26, 2014)

Hey y'all!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2014)

night night BOG


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2014)

hey there crickett!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2014)

howdy crickett


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!


Hiya Crickett!


Back from the eye doc &:
 decided to stay with my RGP lenses instead of the soft lens.......... they think too much of those things, which, it don't help that it's the torque lens.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Crickett!
> 
> 
> Back from the eye doc &:
> decided to stay with my RGP lenses instead of the soft lens.......... they think too much of those things, which, it don't help that it's the torque lens.......



what dat maam?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> what dat maam?


it's a special lens for people that have astigmatism....... I have it in both eyes, but the good news was my left eye had improved!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2014)

Keebs said:


> it's a special lens for people that have astigmatism....... I have it in both eyes, but the good news was my left eye had improved!



i got that too, just too stubborn to wear glasses..  Right eye is horrible, thats why I shoot left handed


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i got that too, just too stubborn to wear glasses..  Right eye is horrible, thats why I shoot left handed


me too!


----------



## rydert (Sep 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i got that too, just too stubborn to wear glasses..  Right eye is horrible, thats why I shoot left handed





Keebs said:


> me too!



what could this mean?.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2014)

rydert said:


> what could this mean?.........



we are both awesomely blind


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2014)

goodness


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2014)

rydert said:


> what could this mean?.........





havin_fun_huntin said:


> we are both awesomely blind


 sad but true.......... anyone wanna foot the bill for Lasik surgery??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2014)

I think durt should make his avatar a pic of his wifey... just sayin


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2014)

MT has a purty wife


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2014)

customer is back... anyone care to guess what he is eating for lunch?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> MT has a purty wife



He must be a good liar


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2014)

tractor chick is here


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 26, 2014)

Chillaxin with the tu tu's on the beacb wetting some hooks in the surf!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 26, 2014)

Nobody home?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Chillaxin with the tu tu's on the beacb wetting some hooks in the surf!!!



HOWDY JEFF FA FA and the deuce deuces!!  I would say hey but h22  might get the wrong idear


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2014)

This will require pics jeff.. of the crew and the fishs...  and any random hottie that walks bye


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 26, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Hey Quack. From our talk today.
> 
> Here`s to you, Brother.






Wow, that's awesome Nic !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> HOWDY JEFF FA FA and the deuce deuces!!  I would say hey but h22  might get the wrong idear



Sent Keebs pic text....I've been telling her Hi all day,all night, and every day. 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> This will require pics jeff.. of the crew and the fishs...  and any random hottie that walks bye



Did see 3 awhile ago, few and far between except for the two that just walked up and told me Hi.....

Bbl


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2014)

Did jeff ust refer to h22 as a hottie?  Hes gonna fall into that group we wee talkin bout earlier in the week.. crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2014)

mama said "do as I say, not as I do"


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mama said "do as I say, not as I do"



wrong thread. Your a complete moronic idiot


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2014)

dont worry yall, im tired and sleep deprived, i can ramble on all day


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2014)

gobble is here..  wonder if hes making coffee for lunch


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2014)

I bet he spikes it with liquor


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2014)

keebs hoggin all the pics


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2014)

i bet she eats a better lunch than I do today


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2014)

gonna see if mud is eating GC today..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2014)

waiting a reply.  i got a feeling he is changing it up for fear of bumping into hdm03.   Its his day to be in Tifton and participate at the gathering in the park tonight


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 26, 2014)

I need ta go pick up my paycheck . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I need ta go pick up my paycheck . .



better put some better suspension on teh beast to haul that big check


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> tractor chick is here





Jeff C. said:


> Nobody home?





Jeff C. said:


> Sent Keebs pic text....I've been telling her Hi all day,all night, and every day.


 ain't got nuttin.............


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 26, 2014)

Mrs tu tu just caught a whiting, Mr. Tu tu just missed one, MizT is slathered up with sunscreen and sunbathing  Jag is hitting on DA chicks, and I'm feeding the fishes.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mrs tu tu just caught a whiting, Mr. Tu tu just missed one, MizT is slathered up with sunscreen and sunbathing  Jag is hitting on DA chicks, and I'm feeding the fishes.





Whiting is some good eatin Chiefbro !!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2014)

jeff= cant catch fish


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 26, 2014)

Keebs said:


> ain't got nuttin.............



I'll try again.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> better put some better suspension on teh beast to haul that big check





Louie you'd die laughing if you saw what I actually bring home.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> jeff= cant catch fish



Too bizzy drank in cold beersk!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2014)

update, mud IS at GC. again today


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Louie you'd die laughing if you saw what I actually bring home.


Uncle sam thanks you weekly 


Jeff C. said:


> Too bizzy drank in cold beersk!



jeff catching buzz... no fish


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2014)

wish I was catching a fish, not a buzz tho


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2014)

gonna go home and try to catch up on some much needed sleep tonight


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2014)

maybe harass my happy boy.   He smiles too much, nothing like his grumpy ole daddy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2014)

this isnt much fun alone... I do have 7 people watching tho.. Im in the spot light baby YEAH


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin, Keebs+
Keebs dont spend yout time reading.  I was rambling on about nothing


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> havin_fun_huntin, Keebs+
> Keebs dont spend yout time reading.  I was rambling on about nothing


I wasn't, I stepped out & was working.......... sorry.......


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 26, 2014)

This is what a million dolla plus donation will get you.  I told him I coulda spray painted his name on there for 5 dollas . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This is what a million dolla plus donation will get you.  I told him I coulda spray painted his name on there for 5 dollas . .
> 
> 
> View attachment 806616



Thats a nice.

The words in red made me giggle


----------



## Crickett (Sep 26, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Hiya Crickett!
> 
> 
> Back from the eye doc &:
> decided to stay with my RGP lenses instead of the soft lens.......... they think too much of those things, which, it don't help that it's the torque lens.......





Keebs said:


> it's a special lens for people that have astigmatism....... I have it in both eyes, but the good news was my left eye had improved!





Keebs said:


> sad but true.......... anyone wanna foot the bill for Lasik surgery??



 I was just fixin to say y'all needed to get the Lasik  & be done with all that! Best thing EVER!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 26, 2014)

****warning****

This is why I don't like cats! You will never see a dog do this! The previous tenants of the house we are renting had a cat & they were some NASTY people! This was in the drop ceiling of the basement! I had to rip out every tile yesterday!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2014)

ewww


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 26, 2014)

Work is overrated but the paycheck isn't.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 26, 2014)

crickett,  a dead one is a good one.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> ewww



I can't even say on here how nasty those people were for fear of getting banned........


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2014)

Crickett said:


> I was just fixin to say y'all needed to get the Lasik  & be done with all that! Best thing EVER!


I'm willing to have it done............ just don't have the funds to have it done..........


Crickett said:


> This is why I don't like cats! You will never see a dog do this! The previous tenants of the house we are renting had a cat & they were some NASTY people! This was in the drop ceiling of the basement! I had to rip out every tile yesterday!


oh yuck, gross!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2014)

are we allowed to post doo doo pics......i need to check my mod manual


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2014)

Hey!!!!!!!!!!
Who did i miss, i mean what did i miss???


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2014)

Mudbro!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Mudbro!



Homobro


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 26, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Homobro








Crickett + cat doodoo pics = Quack gagging


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2014)

mud=full=not counting paint?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 26, 2014)

Quack + severe back pain = headed to the chiropracter


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 26, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud=full=not counting paint?



Took a break to do something else, back to work. Later y'all.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey!!!!!!!!!!
> Who did i miss, i mean what did i miss???


Flufffyyyy!!!!!!


Hooked On Quack said:


> Quack + severe back pain = headed to the chiropracter





mudracing101 said:


> Took a break to do something else, back to work. Later y'all.


dang, missed him..........


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This is what a million dolla plus donation will get you.  I told him I coulda spray painted his name on there for 5 dollas . .
> 
> 
> View attachment 806616




Quack, I was there last night and saw the presentation being made down on the field for your brother,  Ted and his family.  That was indeed pretty dang awesome.  Do you think that you could talk him into possibly making it a domed stadium now as well because I got a little wet last night in the drizzle and fog.  I was really late leaving Statesboro last night and I didn't get home until the wee hours of the morning thanks to no visibility all the way back home with the terrible weather.  I had to get out my pocket knife just to cut through the fog.   I honestly drove about 90 percent of the way home down the center of the highway while straddling the reflective markers on the center line just to be able to stay on the road.   

At least Georgia Southern University put a sho-nuff stomp down whipping on those mountaineers for a change.  My Texas girlfriend was watching the game on television and she said that she looked for me but never saw me.  (Yep, it would have been like looking for  needle in a haystack).  It was a rowdy crowd seeking revenge for sure as App State has played some very disrespectful football during the past few years.  So Revenge was sweet!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2014)

im steel here


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Quack + severe back pain = headed to the chiropracter



Know the feeling brother Quackbro!

Hope you get some relief!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 26, 2014)

Lunch, ice run, EW&DC + back to fishing = Great day!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2014)

Are you at the Ocean Jeff?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 26, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Are you at the Ocean Jeff?



Yes sir Charlie!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yes sir Charlie!



I am going to the Ocean of Mexico next week.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 26, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I am going to the Ocean of Mexico next week.



Holler, if you come my way....we'll get a bite to eat or something!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> I am going to the Ocean of Mexico next week.



Lake Lanier?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2014)

Hey Jeff C Hole - Tell H22 i said hey; he'll know what it means


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 26, 2014)

There are absolutely no reds or speckled trout in Lake Lanier hdm.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 26, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I'm willing to have it done............ just don't have the funds to have it done..........



If it was for financing I wouldn't have been able to afford it either! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Crickett + cat doodoo pics = Quack gagging



I was gagging as I was having to clean it all up! Cats are nasty!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2014)

cats poopy stank stank


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 26, 2014)

Got a pick of hottie 4 U bOOM bOOM. Will have to wait for pic though.

homO3.....H-tu tu said HEY!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 26, 2014)

It is Friday so I pushed off early.   Home again and have the shorts and T on.   wheeeeeeee the weekend.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2014)

i know what it means......


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2014)

gobbleinwoods sporting his daisy dukes and wife beater


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2014)

Jeff C Hole sporting his speedo


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 26, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> gobbleinwoods sporting his daisy dukes and wife beater



Tell your wife, she will know what it means.

We will see where it gets me.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 26, 2014)

good luck to ya!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Got a pick of hottie 4 U bOOM bOOM. Will have to wait for pic though.
> 
> homO3.....H-tu tu said HEY!!!



Oh snap!!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Lunch, ice run, EW&DC + back to fishing = Great day!


 


Crickett said:


> If it was for financing I wouldn't have been able to afford it either!


Ya know, maybe when I get my finger operation paid off, I can use the same card to get my eyes done!!  Thanks for mentioning that!!


gobbleinwoods said:


> It is Friday so I pushed off early.   Home again and have the shorts and T on.   wheeeeeeee the weekend.


that's my work uniform............

ok, everyone else has clocked out, think I'll sneak on out & get the grocery shopping down, drank store visit & head to da house too!!
Ya'll have a good'un!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2014)

bye keebs, bye mud


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 26, 2014)

hay quack


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 26, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Know the feeling brother Quackbro!
> 
> Hope you get some relief!





My chiropracter is about 6'5, 330 lbs, he'll cure ya, or kill ya, he popped the FIRE outta my back, at least I didn't toot on him this time . . .




havin_fun_huntin said:


> hay quack





Hey lil fella !!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 26, 2014)

Pleazzzzzzzzzze Crickett, no mo cat doodoo pics . .


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 26, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pleazzzzzzzzzze Crickett, no mo cat doodoo pics . .



It wasn't a scratch and sniff photo.


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 27, 2014)

HELLO

To quiet in here for a sat. 

Only 2,two,to,too,tu tu days and a wakeup then on the road for the mountains and 2,two to,too,tu tu weeks in the woods


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 27, 2014)

Sure hope I don't get lost


----------



## Crickett (Sep 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Pleazzzzzzzzzze Crickett, no mo cat doodoo pics . .



I promise no more pics! I just had to show y'all the _crap_ I was having to deal with!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 27, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Sure hope I don't get lost



Beautiful pic Mikey!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 27, 2014)

This was walking way down the road so I decided to give it directions back to the TOP!!!!

 Thanks Crickett waiting sucks


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 27, 2014)

umkay truck has a new battery.    vroooooooom


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 27, 2014)

This sucks ya'll, back is hurtin, gonna lay outta work.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 27, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> This sucks ya'll, back is hurtin, gonna lay outta work.



Told you all that twister would catch up to you.   You aint as young as you once were.





Hope you get to feeling better Mill


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

Bout time for some coffee. I need it.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 28, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Bout time for some coffee. I need it.



I'll second that


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

Paging Gobblein.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 28, 2014)

Must be riding around seeing as he got a new battery


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> Must be riding around seeing as he got a new battery



Maybe he is headed to Starbucks and getting us some of that high priced stuff. Hope he don't get me no Lattee.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 28, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy Sunday to all of you fellow drivelers. 

Gobblin is apparently sleeping in this morning and getting his beauty sleep.  Of course, the rest of us can't get fully awake without a cup or three of his fresh brewed coffee.  It looks like it might be a slow morning for sure.

I am hoping that I might finally be getting over this nasty stomach virus that started late Thursday night.  I am tired of hanging out really, really, really close to the commode!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

Hope you kick that bug Eagle, just don't kick it this way.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 28, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Bout time for some coffee. I need it.





Wycliff said:


> I'll second that





EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Sunday to all of you fellow drivelers.
> 
> Gobblin is apparently sleeping in this morning and getting his beauty sleep.  Of course, the rest of us can't get fully awake without a cup or three of his fresh brewed coffee.  It looks like it might be a slow morning for sure.
> 
> I am hoping that I might finally be getting over this nasty stomach virus that started late Thursday night.  I am tired of hanging out really, really, really close to the commode!!!!



Sorry about that.   I have bread in the oven baking and have been getting the weekly scores in the pickem contest ready to post.   

Me I am several cups into the pot of coffee but for you a freshly brewed pot


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks, we were having withdrawal issues.


----------



## cramer (Sep 28, 2014)

Thanks G
My dribblin eddiekit is broke
I keep looking in the wrong one for coffee and they tells me you banded -
I thinks they might be hoarding the coffee like that somehow


----------



## Hankus (Sep 28, 2014)

yep


----------



## Keebs (Sep 28, 2014)

meh


----------



## rhbama3 (Sep 28, 2014)

Keebs said:


> meh



meh?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 28, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Told you all that twister would catch up to you.   You aint as young as you once were.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks Louie, don't look for tonight either.




EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Good Morning and Happy Sunday to all of you fellow drivelers.
> 
> Gobblin is apparently sleeping in this morning and getting his beauty sleep.  Of course, the rest of us can't get fully awake without a cup or three of his fresh brewed coffee.  It looks like it might be a slow morning for sure.
> 
> I am hoping that I might finally be getting over this nasty stomach virus that started late Thursday night.  I am tired of hanging out really, really, really close to the commode!!!!





That would be all I needed right now, get soon quick Uncle Mike !!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 28, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> meh?


seen Slip post it............. it's like "eh", but with a "little" more to it.......


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 28, 2014)

Uhh do what?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 28, 2014)

Sorry bout that quack.  Lms was giving me the stank eye.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2014)

Man....what a great weekend with the H tu tu's!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2014)

Found this on the beach.....kept my dranks nice and cold. Good find!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2014)

^^^^^ 

Need a shot of Crown with above post!

Gotta run to da sto....bbs.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> ^^^^^
> 
> Need a shot of Crown with above post!
> 
> Gotta run to da sto....bbs.



Chief unprepared for bugging out.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Chief unprepared for bugging out.



Need more ammo!


----------



## LOVEMYLABXS (Sep 28, 2014)

Yall behave now ( yea like that'll happen)  but I can't think of nothin else and it's all hooked up and ready to roll, pullin out at 5 tomorrow so I guess I see ya in 2 weeks don't get banned  hopefully I'll at least have some picz.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 28, 2014)

LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Yall behave now ( yea like that'll happen)  but I can't think of nothin else and it's all hooked up and ready to roll, pullin out at 5 tomorrow so I guess I see ya in 2 weeks don't get banned  hopefully I'll at least have some picz.



Dang Mike, the time has arrived already?  

It came quicker than I thought. I doubt it seemed so to you though. 

Good Luck to ya.....hope you bag a trophy! Lookin forward to some great pics.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 28, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Man....what a great weekend with the H tu tu's!!!!





LOVEMYLABXS said:


> Yall behave now ( yea like that'll happen)  but I can't think of nothin else and it's all hooked up and ready to roll, pullin out at 5 tomorrow so I guess I see ya in 2 weeks don't get banned  hopefully I'll at least have some picz.


Good Luck, Mikey!!!!!!!! Safe travels & GREAT LUCK!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey Labs have a cup for the road.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 29, 2014)

Good Luck and Happy Hunting to you Mike.  I hope that you have a great time and take lots of photos for all of us.  

Gobblin, I see that you really helped Mike have an "EXTRA LARGE" cup of your fresh brewed this morning.  I think that he might be needing it too.  I need some of that too as I really do need to get awake.  I hope that I can actually do some work maybe later today as I have been as weak as can be since Friday morning.  This stomach virus crud has been terrible.  I just have laid around since Friday Morning as that has been all that I could do.  I was so bored that actually watching metal rust might have been more exciting.  

I watched enough football over the weekend to last for a year or more too.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 29, 2014)

Good morning. Thanks for the coffee


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2014)

Now that is what I call a cup of coffee.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

morning folks..  you too hdm


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 29, 2014)

merning folks


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 29, 2014)

Morning, monday drive by.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

hey mud, bye mud


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 29, 2014)

Mornin




Back to the "real" world.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Found this on the beach.....kept my dranks nice and cold. Good find!!!



Found it on the beach huh
 I can't keep up wiff my cups.



Tell MizT  I said hey. She'll know what it means.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2014)

It's Fr.................. nope, it's Monday....... dagnabbit!

Mornin!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Keebs said:


> It's Fr.................. nope, it's Monday....... dagnabbit!
> 
> Mornin!!



merning ladies


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> It's Fr.................. nope, it's Monday....... dagnabbit!
> 
> Mornin!!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> merning ladies


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Found it on the beach huh
> I can't keep up wiff my cups.
> 
> 
> ...



Mornin folks.....what I miss?


Oh.......she knows what it means now!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 29, 2014)

Mernin children... Long night at werk last night... Time for bed!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

mrs tu tu = loses tervis cups


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

Howdy Jeff fa fa.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

durt?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Mernin children... Long night at werk last night... Time for bed!!!



Moanin and good nite, blood! Hope you sleep like a baby. 

I thoroughly enjoyed sitting in one of your former lawn chairs over the past weekend on several occasions. It was very windy and I had an unusual urge to put it on the roof of the camper for some reason.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

LMS and I celebrated our anniversary saturday.. 6 years.   We had a "date night"  spent maybe 2 hours without Gage.  Place we went to eat is supposed to be nice.  The food wasnt good at all but the service was great.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy Jeff fa fa.



bOOM bOOM = deserves pic of hottie on beach


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> merning ladies





mrs. hornet22 said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> Mornin folks.....what I miss?
> 
> 
> Oh.......she knows what it means now!





blood on the ground said:


> Mernin children... Long night at werk last night... Time for bed!!!


Sweet dreams!!!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS and I celebrated our anniversary saturday.. 6 years.   We had a "date night"  spent maybe 2 hours without Gage.  Place we went to eat is supposed to be nice.  The food wasnt good at all but the service was great.


Where'd ya'll go?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS and I celebrated our anniversary saturday.. 6 years.   We had a "date night"  spent maybe 2 hours without Gage.  Place we went to eat is supposed to be nice.  The food wasnt good at all but the service was great.



Happy Anniversary to yall, Louie!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Sweet dreams!!!
> 
> Where'd ya'll go?



Hi Keebs!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

That Tervis cup wasn't my only good find at the beach....check this out!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS and I celebrated our anniversary saturday.. 6 years.   We had a "date night"  spent maybe 2 hours without Gage.  Place we went to eat is supposed to be nice.  The food wasnt good at all but the service was great.


Happy Anniversary!


Jeff C. said:


> bOOM bOOM = deserves pic of hottie on beach



That lady was like a kid at the beach. She had sea shells all in her hair.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

Erybody gone?

Driveler = empty


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> That Tervis cup wasn't my only good find at the beach....check this out!



OMG! You don't know how happy this picture makes me. My Mom and Dad gave me that shirt along time ago. It's my very favorite sweatshirt. HAPPY DANCE!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy Anniversary!
> 
> 
> That lady was like a kid at the beach. She had sea shells all in her hair.



She was so hawt I couldn get any closer!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hi Keebs!


Hiya Chief!


Jeff C. said:


> That Tervis cup wasn't my only good find at the beach....check this out!


NICE!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> OMG! You don't know how happy this picture makes me. My Mom and Dad gave me that shirt along time ago. It's my very favorite sweatshirt. HAPPY DANCE!!!!



Will mail to you if you'd like! 

MizT accidentally picked it up and was with our laundry.

Let me know......


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Will mail to you if you'd like!
> 
> MizT accidentally picked it up and was with our laundry.
> 
> Let me know......


     I thought you had found you a GA shirt at the secret beach!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Where'd ya'll go?


16 East in Cordele


Jeff C. said:


> She was so hawt I couldn get any closer!



What bout pics of da fish?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I thought you had found you a GA shirt at the secret beach!



I should have let it rock on fo a few days, but I knowed mrs tu tu would have had da major sadz!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

Quack called me yesterday.  That joker had me giggling (now I know how durt felt)  was having a good time talking with him but compant showed up and LMS gave me the stank eye.  quack=cray cray


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 16 East in Cordele
> 
> 
> What bout pics of da fish?



One caught itself on my hook!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Quack called me yesterday.  That joker had me giggling (now I know how durt felt)  was having a good time talking with him but compant showed up and LMS gave me the stank eye.  quack=cray cray



Quack = makes me lol ing on da phone!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

someone had the smiles Saturday


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 29, 2014)

I caught a sea gull!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

mr & mrs H tu tu surf fishin + Jag + me + Miz T pickin up seashells somewhere = ready to go back!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

mrs H fishing for birdies


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

mr h tu tu = sits wayyy back so he can watch dummies walk into his fishin line.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> 16 East in Cordele
> 
> 
> What bout pics of da fish?


Never heard of that one.............. ever been to "Ye Olde Inn"??


Jeff C. said:


> I should have let it rock on fo a few days, but I knowed mrs tu tu would have had da major sadz!


True, true..........


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Quack called me yesterday.  That joker had me giggling (now I know how durt felt)  was having a good time talking with him but compant showed up and LMS gave me the stank eye.  quack=cray cray





Jeff C. said:


> Quack = makes me lol ing on da phone!


He ALWAYS gets me to gigglin then tells me to quit gigglin, which makes me giggle more!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> someone had the smiles Saturday


aaawwww, that one needs a frame!!!!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> I caught a sea gull!


what???????


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 29, 2014)

Little Louie is adorable!


Yes Keebs, I caught a seagull. He flew into my line and got stuck for a minute.


Get this ya'll, talk about small world. Some high school friends on mine were on the Island and came to our camp every evening. Come to find out they know Jeff C.'s sister and their daughter is friends with Jeff's niece.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

mrs h tu tu = bad caster


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

MizT already texting me to work on taxes.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Little Louie is adorable!
> 
> 
> Yes Keebs, I caught a seagull. He flew into my line and got stuck for a minute.
> ...


small world for real!


Jeff C. said:


> MizT already texting me to work on taxes.


MizT= Crack that whip!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

mr h tu tu = much history on secret beach


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Never heard of that one.............. ever been to "Ye Olde Inn"??
> 
> l:



I dontt hink the olde Inn is open anymore


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

mr h tu tu = many kinfolk at secret beach


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> mr h tu tu = much history on secret beach



Aint he cute!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

Check engine light came on during trip. 

Idle control or something.....engine rpm's revving up and down when parked


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Check engine light came on during trip.
> 
> Idle control or something.....engine rpm's revving up and down when parked



Mapp sensor, TPS sensor or your butterfly valve is dirty adn not clsing all the way as a guess


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I dontt hink the olde Inn is open anymore


There was another one out the same way, but that was the only one I had been too, one of the teachers that I was a para-pro for treated me & the ex to an anniversary dinner one time............ the ex didn't like it, too dark, too this, too that.......... instead of being appreciative of the gift, all he did was complain!


Jeff C. said:


> mr h tu tu = much history on secret beach


aaawwwwww


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 29, 2014)

Gud monday mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

Hopefully good news......

Caitlin got a promotion to store manager, but it's out in Douglasville.....long ride from here. Will be full time, full benefits....insurance, vacation, etc., Will be making almost as much as MizT to start.....just hope she doesn't drop out of school because of it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> There was another one out the same way, but that was the only one I had been too, one of the teachers that I was a para-pro for treated me & the ex to an anniversary dinner one time............ the ex didn't like it, too dark, too this, too that.......... instead of being appreciative of the gift, all he did was complain!
> 
> aaawwwwww



Daphnies i THINK, we went there a few years back.  We didnt fit in very well.  A group of about 15 broke country folks and they oput is in the middle of everyone.  We got some bad looks


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

I get to babysit Bert for a week


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

Boudreaux will just have to learn to play nice!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Gud monday mornin


 mernin!


Jeff C. said:


> Hopefully good news......
> 
> Caitlin got a promotion to store manager, but it's out in Douglasville.....long ride from here. Will be full time, full benefits....insurance, vacation, etc., Will be making almost as much as MizT to start.....just hope she doesn't drop out of school because of it.


I hope she doesn't quit school either, she's come too far!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Daphnies i THINK, we went there a few years back.  We didnt fit in very well.  A group of about 15 broke country folks and they oput is in the middle of everyone.  We got some bad looks


That's it!  Always heard it was more "uppity"............


Jeff C. said:


> I get to babysit Bert for a week


you'll have that baby trained when she gets him back!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Daphnies i THINK, we went there a few years back.  We didnt fit in very well.  A group of about 15 broke country folks and they oput is in the middle of everyone.  We got some bad looks



You shoulda seen the looks we got @ the beach!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> mernin!
> 
> I hope she doesn't quit school either, she's come too far!
> 
> ...




She's actually doing very well with his training.....I'll just tweak it a tad


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I dontt hink the olde Inn is open anymore



You should have taken LMS to Golden Corral.......nothing says love like GC!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

Hom03 woulda been all ova mr h tu tu with his flowery shorts.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hom03 woulda been all ova mr h tu tu with his flowery shorts.



Mr H gots it going on........


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> She's actually doing very well with his training.....I'll just tweak it a tad


good deal!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> You shoulda seen the looks we got @ the beach!!!


  people like that make me laugh at them.  loosen up and enjoy life some. 


hdm03 said:


> You should have taken LMS to Golden Corral.......nothing says love like GC!!!


 thanks butyour a little late!.  Giveme your number, next time I need some helpful advice Ill call you 


Jeff C. said:


> Hom03 woulda been all ova mr h tu tu with his flowery shorts.


  oh my...


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 29, 2014)

Happy National Coffee Day everybody!  I hope ya'll have a good one!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 29, 2014)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> That's it!  Always heard it was more "uppity"............
> 
> l:



It is.  we were dressed nice and "quiet" for our group.  Noone yelled anything out the way or hit on anyone so I THINk we behaved well.  The others in there, not so much


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

crap


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

Jag was picking up dried up Palm fronds and conning.....I mean selling them as kindling for 2 dollas a bundle to other campers.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Jag was picking up dried up Palm fronds and conning.....I mean selling them as kindling for 2 dollas a bundle to other campers.


and became a gazillionare too, didn't he?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

Jag=entrepreneur


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> people like that make me laugh at them.  loosen up and enjoy life some.
> 
> thanks butyour a little late!.  Giveme your number, next time I need some helpful advice Ill call you
> 
> oh my...



Actually, a very "laid back" destination, but most don't have a clue when you are sitting there on the beach with a fishing pole in your hand and there is a line attached to it running out into the ochin. 

We fit right in with the rest of the idjits!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> crap


speakin of which............ wasted a trip to Tifton Saturday.......... went by the PetSense store to exchange the mat for the kennel........... they were out of the size I needed, don't know when they'll get it in.............then went by Publix to get the horseradish root, they were out...........Tifton was NOT *beautiful*!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> and became a gazillionare too, didn't he?





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Jag=entrepreneur



He bought some OLD money with it!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> speakin of which............ wasted a trip to Tifton Saturday.......... went by the PetSense store to exchange the mat for the kennel........... they were out of the size I needed, don't know when they'll get it in.............then went by Publix to get the horseradish root, they were out...........Tifton was NOT *beautiful*!



Tifton = sux....beautifully!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Tifton = sux....beautifully!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Tifton = sux....beautifully!



  quit hatin on Tifton its great here.. hardly ever


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

One ninjy.....


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

Bout time for somethin to eat!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 29, 2014)

no such thing as a wasted trip to Tifton.......it's BEAUTIFUL there!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

Quack still down with back problems?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack still down with back problems?



yup, said he was going to see the bone cracker tuday


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> mr h tu tu = sits wayyy back so he can watch dummies walk into his fishin line.





Keebs said:


> speakin of which............ wasted a trip to Tifton Saturday.......... went by the PetSense store to exchange the mat for the kennel........... they were out of the size I needed, don't know when they'll get it in.............then went by Publix to get the horseradish root, they were out...........Tifton was NOT *beautiful*!



My bat phone must be broke, cause i text Jeffro at the beach.. no response, and you were in Tifton, no call.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> My bat phone must be broke, cause i text Jeffro at the beach.. no response, and you were in Tifton, no call.


sowwy, it was a quick, aggravating trip............ plus, I figured you'd be resting your fingers & toes from all the counting.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> My bat phone must be broke, cause i text Jeffro at the beach.. no response, and you were in Tifton, no call.



Nope....never did receive a text Mudro!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> My bat phone must be broke, cause i text Jeffro at the beach.. no response, and you were in Tifton, no call.



I text you Friday mud


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Nope....never did receive a text Mudro!


Not Friday at 1:51??



havin_fun_huntin said:


> I text you Friday mud



Yes you did


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Not Friday at 1:51??
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you did



No sir!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


>


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


>


got the taxes done?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> got the taxes done?



More or less....just gotta add all the parking receipts.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> More or less....just gotta add all the parking receipts.


well? what ya waiting on?!?!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

Oh....and miscellaneous expenditures.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

jeff=prokcastinatin


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> well? what ya waiting on?!?!



Skeered I'll miss somethin!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> jeff=prokcastinatin



Jeff C. = one of the best!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

not to be confused with Mrs Ht tutu whos ISNT a procastinater


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

Ranked right up there with Snowwy!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

Tell'em Keebs!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

bOOM bOOM = guud speller


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

Plus.....I'm waiting on Bert.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

ie spel guud az enybudy


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm ready to take a puppy nap!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

I love puppies...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

Boudreaux ain't gonna like that.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Skeered I'll miss somethin!



Doubt THAT'S gonna happen. 


REAL bad wreck on I-20 yesterday. Took us 50 minutes to go 3 miles. NO LIE. Didn't get home till after 4:00. Left at 10:00.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

coffee for lunch.. its american, not irish..


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Skeered I'll miss somethin!





Jeff C. said:


> Tell'em Keebs!


Yep, Snowy could put off stuff, but dang sho would put a whuppin on a project once she gets going!


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dought THAT'S gonna happen.
> 
> 
> REAL bad wreck on I-20 yesterday. Took us 50 minutes to go 3 miles. NO LIE. Didn't get home till after 4:00. Left at 10:00.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Doubt THAT'S gonna happen.
> 
> 
> REAL bad wreck on I-20 yesterday. Took us 50 minutes to go 3 miles. NO LIE. Didn't get home till after 4:00. Left at 10:00.



That sux.......we got home @ 4:30, stopped and got gas and somethin to eat, no bad traffic.



havin_fun_huntin said:


> coffee for lunch.. its american, not irish..



Too bad! 



Keebs said:


> Yep, Snowy could put off stuff, but dang sho would put a whuppin on a project once she gets going!



Same here.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> coffee for lunch.. its american, not irish..


turkey sammich with bell pepper & onion, bbq chips, water.......... no left ova's yesterday.....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Same here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> turkey sammich with bell pepper & onion, bbq chips, water.......... no left ova's yesterday.....



Sounds good to me.....just a couple biskit, egg, and sassage here.


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 29, 2014)

Gud Afternoon, folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Gud Afternoon, folks.



Afternoon, KMcninjy.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

Bamm?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

Hom03 = slack on Moandays


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

hdm03=hungover


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2014)

keebs=sleepy..............zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> keebs=sleepy..............zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz





gobbleinwoods said:


> Hey Labs have a cup for the road.



gobble has something to perk yopu up


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> gobble has something to perk yopu up


I may have to resort to that.............. this rain, it's slow, full, man, can't keep my eyes open........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I may have to resort to that.............. this rain, it's slow, full, man, can't keep my eyes open........



I know what ya mean.. This weekend I meant to get up and hunt sat and sunday morning.  Nope slept in.. I did however fill in the pond in the front yard.  5 gallon buckets of dirt at a time


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I know what ya mean.. This weekend I meant to get up and hunt sat and sunday morning.  Nope slept in.. I did however fill in the pond in the front yard.  5 gallon buckets of dirt at a time


 dang son, did you count how many buckets it took? I'd've loaned ya my wheel barrel............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> dang son, did you count how many buckets it took? I'd've loaned ya my wheel barrel............



not sure... ALOT!!  a bucket in each hand.  walking from the back of the yard to the "pond"  I were almost tired when I was done


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> keebs=sleepy..............zzzzzzzzzzzzzzz



Cuddle cuddle?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

hfh = playing with mud over the weekend


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

Or was it dert?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

mud dert and clay


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Cuddle cuddle?



sure


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> sure



HI.....

.....you'll know what it means!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

should I add there was alot of sand too.. so it was mud, durt, clay and sandy


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> should I add there was alot of sand too.. so it was mud, durt, clay and sandy



hfh = foursome


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

Can't wait for Bert....


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> should I add there was alot of sand too.. so it was mud, durt, clay and sandy


I don't know a french name for that one.............


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 29, 2014)

who's clay and sandy?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> who's clay and sandy?



dey cousins


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> who's clay and sandy?



Mud's friends.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mud's friends.


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 29, 2014)

hfh= leaving fish homeless.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

tadpoles maybe?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

here all alone.. had to defeat the white screen


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

you ok Mrs H?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

keebs got a black eye...


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

So much for taking a nap wiff Bert. That rascal thinks I'm a pin cushion....i'm leaking blood out of 4 holes in the 1st 5 minutes. 

Gonna need more training than I thought.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> keebs got a black eye...


that's blue eye shadow............. forgot to put it on the other eye............ told ya I was still asleep!


Jeff C. said:


> So much for taking a nap wiff Bert. That rascal thinks I'm a pin cushion....i'm leaking blood out of 4 holes in the 1st 5 minutes.
> 
> Gonna need more training than I thought.


Uh-oh............. but does he still have puppy breath?!?!


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> that's blue eye shadow............. forgot to put it on the other eye............ told ya I was still asleep!:



whats yer socks look like ...


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 29, 2014)

Now my phone works


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Now my phone works



only works when its raining?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> that's blue eye shadow............. forgot to put it on the other eye............ told ya I was still asleep!
> 
> Uh-oh............. but does he still have puppy breath?!?!



Just a tad.....but glad he went for my ears, hands, and arm instead of my nose.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 29, 2014)

Jeff C= chew toy


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Jeff C= chew toy



Between Maggie, Bou, and myself, we are going to change that.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2014)

Nugefan said:


> whats yer socks look like ...


No show white ones.............


mudracing101 said:


> Now my phone works


ohreally.............


Jeff C. said:


> Just a tad.....but glad he went for my ears, hands, and arm instead of my nose.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> No show white ones.............
> 
> ohreally.............



you wanna send me a pic


----------



## Nugefan (Sep 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> No show white ones.............QUOTE]
> 
> just makin' sure you ain't got another pair at home with the wrong colors ...


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> you wanna send me a pic


 sure..............


Nugefan said:


> just makin' sure you ain't got another pair at home with the wrong colors ...


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 29, 2014)

Bout got ol' bad Monday knocked out.

It's hard to come back to work after a four day weekend. But, I made it!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2014)

Sounds like most erybody had a awesome weekend, especially the Chiefbroholes and the Hornetbroholes !! 


Been outta work for 2 days ='s lost 24hrs of pay, earliest appt I could get is for 4:30 today, living on a ice pack sucks.

Got to talk to LMS and Louie yesterday, took my mind off the pain for awhile, eatin pain pills like M&M's ain't helping, likker seems to help some . . 


Nancy and LMS giggle ALOT.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey Mrs. Hawtnet!!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds like most erybody had a awesome weekend, especially the Chiefbroholes and the Hornetbroholes !!
> 
> 
> Been outta work for 2 days ='s lost 24hrs of pay, earliest appt I could get is for 4:30 today, living on a ice pack sucks.
> ...



Hey Quack, hope ya get some relief soon


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Hey Mrs. Hawtnet!!!



Hey, hey, hey!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Bout got ol' bad Monday knocked out.
> 
> It's hard to come back to work after a four day weekend. But, I made it!


Shoot, I hate coming back after a regular weekend, you know a 3day is hard, don't know how to act with 4days off.......


Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds like most erybody had a awesome weekend, especially the Chiefbroholes and the Hornetbroholes !!
> 
> 
> Been outta work for 2 days ='s lost 24hrs of pay, earliest appt I could get is for 4:30 today, living on a ice pack sucks.
> ...


 it's all your fault, you make folks giggle.......... Quack = giggle kang!
Hope you get some relief soon!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds like most erybody had a awesome weekend, especially the Chiefbroholes and the Hornetbroholes !!
> 
> 
> Been outta work for 2 days ='s lost 24hrs of pay, earliest appt I could get is for 4:30 today, living on a ice pack sucks.
> ...



Tell them doctors to put one of them shots in yo back.
Cody's had two so far. One worked. One didn't.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

quack=funny fella


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tell them doctors to put one of them shots in yo back.
> Cody's had two so far. One worked. One didn't.





Had that done awhile back, same here, one worked the other 2 didn't and they're EXPENSIVE !!! 


Due back to work Wed night and in a wedding Saturday, Laaaaaaawd I hope I can make it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 29, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Shoot, I hate coming back after a regular weekend, you know a 3day is hard, don't know how to act with 4days off.......



You got that right. Makes it even worse when the weekend was awesome. 
One good thing................ my high school friends that were down there this weekend PM'd me and said we'd be going back real soon!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2014)

crap


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 29, 2014)




----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2014)

^^^^^^^^^^^^ cannonball ???????


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> You got that right. Makes it even worse when the weekend was awesome.
> One good thing................ my high school friends that were down there this weekend PM'd me and said we'd be going back real soon!





Hooked On Quack said:


> crap





mrs. hornet22 said:


>


LATER SISTA!!!!!!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2014)

Outta likker, think I gotta pint of Seagrams in my truck, don't think I can make it that far . .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

po quack not drankin


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Outta likker, think I gotta pint of Seagrams in my truck, don't think I can make it that far . .


 Bless your heart...............


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

quack want me to introduce you to Tammy?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> po quack not drankin





Keebs said:


> Bless your heart...............




Ifn I did make it to my truck know dern well I couldn't get up in it, she's fixin to go up fo sale.






havin_fun_huntin said:


> quack want me to introduce you to Tammy?





Sure why not ???  Does she like handicapped doods ??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ifn I did make it to my truck know dern well I couldn't get up in it, she's fixin to go up fo sale.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



obviously, she aint real picky


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> obviously, she aint real picky


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

anyone seen durt today. I was wondering how lil durt did


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> obviously, she aint real picky





Keebs said:


>





Erybody wanna pick on the fat crippled kid.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Erybody wanna pick on the fat crippled kid.



  the joke was one me.  
Obviously she aint picky if she had 3 kids with me


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

Im upset, Nic has been on today and didnt stop by and tell us hey..  I dont feel special no mo


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

AND im hurr alll alone


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

1 members and 3 guests  well me and 3 guest.. hello guest


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

HOWDY W2H, how are you today good sir?


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> po quack not drankin



That'll neeeeeeeeeeeeever happen.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> HOWDY W2H, how are you today good sir?



I'm good, just waitin for 5 o clock.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 29, 2014)

42 mo minutes


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> anyone seen durt today. I was wondering how lil durt did



i was wondering how his wife was doing.........i need him to tell her hey from me


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 29, 2014)

mud?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

mud aint using the forum clock


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 29, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> 42 mo minutes



unless i go by the forum clock


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i was wondering how his wife was doing.........i need him to tell her hey from me



She was looking good across the field from us. sure glad i brought my binos.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mud aint using the forum clock





mudracing101 said:


> unless i go by the forum clock



giggle giggle toot


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

sorry bout that


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 29, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> giggle giggle toot





havin_fun_huntin said:


> sorry bout that



Nancy tooted.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

twice..


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Sep 29, 2014)

Maybe that's why everybody left.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sounds like most erybody had a awesome weekend, especially the Chiefbroholes and the Hornetbroholes !!
> 
> 
> Been outta work for 2 days ='s lost 24hrs of pay, earliest appt I could get is for 4:30 today, living on a ice pack sucks.
> ...



Yep.....hopin you get better soon, there isn't much worse than back pain.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

Raining here.....


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

nolonger raining here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

lms called... they jumped off her car.. she failed to reset the computer, turned it off adn now it wont do anything... grrrr


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 29, 2014)

it's raining here......i repeat.....it's raining here


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

thanks for the update hdm03


----------



## Keebs (Sep 29, 2014)

All games are still on, I repeat, all SOCCER games are............. oh, never mind, this isn't the telephone...... 
Bye Ya'll!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

bye keebs, bye mud


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 29, 2014)

lms back on the road again


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> That'll neeeeeeeeeeeeever happen.




Not often, but erynownthen . .




Jeff C. said:


> Yep.....hopin you get better soon, there isn't much worse than back pain.



Thanks Chiefbro !!!




I called the wife after leaving the Chiro and told her he broke my back and I was being airlifted to Augusta and then hung up on her, she didn't think it was funny AT ALL.   Oh well, I giggled/tooted...



Stopped at the convenience store on the way home and saw one of the HAWTEST chics I've EVA seen, she held the door open for me and smiled, then she outran me to whereva she lives. 


I gotta lil hitch in my gettyup.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Not often, but erynownthen . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



  

Quack + likker + pain pills + hawt chick = lil feelin better gettyup


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack + likker + pain pills + hawt chick = lil feelin better gettyup






Miss Dawn + Quack hurtin + Quack "thinks" he's funny ='s one pizzed off Miss Dawn...


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 29, 2014)

dizzled or misted moisture all day today.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Miss Dawn + Quack hurtin + Quack "thinks" he's funny ='s one pizzed off Miss Dawn...



 Uh Oh!

Tell her I said HI 





gobbleinwoods said:


> dizzled or misted moisture all day today.



Had a little dizzle dazzle here also.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> dizzled or misted moisture all day today.




"dizzled???"  geeeeeeeeeeeeze . . . wait til Hom03 getz holt to this . . .




Jeff C. said:


> Uh Oh!
> 
> Tell her I said HI
> 
> ...






Tell ya what lil Chiefbrohole, YOU call her . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> "dizzled???"  geeeeeeeeeeeeze . . . wait til Hom03 getz holt to this . . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ain't NO way.....I might not be all dat bright, but I ain't toopid!


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 29, 2014)

Gud late afternoon to yall, Or gud evening.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Ain't NO way.....I might not be all dat bright, but I ain't toopid!





Cajun Cheeeeeeeeeekuuuuuuun !!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 29, 2014)

Been grillin n chillin all long weekend. It' meatloaf,mash taters, polebeans kinda night.
Oh, and Jeff fa fa, tell yo wife we want her mac salad recipe.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Gud late afternoon to yall, Or gud evening.



Gud evening, KMcninjy! 



Hooked On Quack said:


> Cajun Cheeeeeeeeeekuuuuuuun !!!!



Don't want to push the same buttons you already mashed  ....especially on that lovely lady. 



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Been grillin n chillin all long weekend. It' meatloaf,mash taters, polebeans kinda night.
> Oh, and Jeff fa fa, tell yo wife we want her mac salad recipe.



Will do....we eatin a couple leftova cheese burgers from Saturday night.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

Hey Ms Crickky!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 29, 2014)

We've been eating sandwiches for the past week Only been eating out a few nights. Kitchen is still under renovations. Finally got a stove Saturday but can't install it til the cabinets are done. 




havin_fun_huntin said:


> LMS and I celebrated our anniversary saturday.. 6 years.   We had a "date night"  spent maybe 2 hours without Gage.  Place we went to eat is supposed to be nice.  The food wasnt good at all but the service was great.



Happy Anniversary to y'all! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> someone had the smiles Saturday



Awww..he's soooo cute!


----------



## Crickett (Sep 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hey Ms Crickky!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

Forgot what it was like havin a puppy around. Bert is going to be a handful of hound-dog.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

Crickett said:


> We've been eating sandwiches for the past week Only been eating out a few nights. Kitchen is still under renovations. Finally got a stove Saturday but can't install it til the cabinets are done.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Fire up the grill and a camp stove...and pretend you're camping! 

Hope yall get settled soon!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

Boudreaux is starting to accept and play with him.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

He terrorizes Moo Moo, and then she let's him know who da BOSS is!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

Moo Moo = rhymes wiff Doo Doo


----------



## Crickett (Sep 29, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Fire up the grill and a camp stove...and pretend you're camping!
> 
> Hope yall get settled soon!



Wish I could. The previous tenants were soooo nasty the entire kitchen was infested with roaches  I'm not putting any food in there til I know every last one of the nasty things are gone. I have all of the food stored in large rubbermaid containers.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 29, 2014)

Time to go watch Tommy Chong on DWTS!


----------



## kmckinnie (Sep 29, 2014)

Thanks for saying howdy, big foot Chief.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Wish I could. The previous tenants were soooo nasty the entire kitchen was infested with roaches  I'm not putting any food in there til I know every last one of the nasty things are gone. I have all of the food stored in large rubbermaid containers.



Don't blame you then!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 29, 2014)

kmckinnie said:


> Thanks for saying howdy, big foot Chief.



Chief preciate you checkin in!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 30, 2014)

Twosday so there are two pots of coffee going to soothe the savage driveler.


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 30, 2014)

Thanks Gobbein its my Friday


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 30, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy Tuesday to you Gobblin and Wycliff. 

Thanks for some good fresh brewed coffee this morning.  I am hoping that today will be the day that I can finally return to normal with enough strength to get some goods delivered later today.  This dang stomach virus has been like non other for sure as it just knocked me down on the ground and stomped on me for several days now.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 30, 2014)

Haay!


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 30, 2014)

Live from Tifton!


----------



## Wycliff (Sep 30, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Live from Tifton!



I hear its beautiful there


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 30, 2014)

Wycliff said:


> I hear its beautiful there



It is... I love it here!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2014)

Mornin early birds.....


Appreciate the coffee gobblin...

Blood in beautiful Tifton....

Wy's Friday..... 

EE finally getting over stomach bug....


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 30, 2014)

Morning friends!!


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 30, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Live from Tifton!



Blood, whats up , how long you here?


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 30, 2014)

If Blood is here at lunch i will take him to the Golden Corral, its beautiful there.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2014)

Mornin Mudro....


How much longer on the inventory?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 30, 2014)

Howdy folks.  Looks like we have a baby with a fresh new tooth showing at the house..


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Mudro....
> 
> 
> How much longer on the inventory?


If i quit goofin and go to work, maybe i'll finish this week.


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy folks.  Looks like we have a baby with a fresh new tooth showing at the house..



Morning Leroy.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 30, 2014)

morning kids


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 30, 2014)

Just met a guy from Atl thats down in Tifton.. Dont think i was BOG tho


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 30, 2014)

Drove a creepy van, matech maybe?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 30, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> If i quit goofin and go to work, maybe i'll finish this week.
> 
> 
> Morning Leroy.


howdy Mudro


hdm03 said:


> morning kids



mornin young lady


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Drove a creepy van, matech maybe?



They all sneakin down here, i'm starting to get paranoid.


----------



## mudracing101 (Sep 30, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> morning kids


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy folks.  Looks like we have a baby with a fresh new tooth showing at the house..



Howdy Leroy.....fore you know he'll have 3 just like Dada.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> morning kids



Hom03 shows up early on Tootsdays.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Howdy Leroy.....fore you know he'll have 3 just like Dada.



his 3 will look better than mine tho.


I havent seen it yet.  I knew he was teething but my MIL saw it this morning.  
Weve been worried about his teeth.  The antibiotics they had him on are horrible for teeth.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> his 3 will look better than mine tho.
> 
> 
> I havent seen it yet.  I knew he was teething but my MIL saw it this morning.
> Weve been worried about his teeth.  The antibiotics they had him on are horrible for teeth.



He'll be fine, but yes, some of those antibiotics are hard on the teefus. Don't think he was on them long enough to do any damage.....I hope.


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 30, 2014)

Drankin in Tifton!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> He'll be fine, but yes, some of those antibiotics are hard on the teefus. Don't think he was on them long enough to do any damage.....I hope.


almost 4 weeks of some pretty strong stuff. They told it was possible. maybe not tho.  Either way, hes a handsome fella


blood on the ground said:


> Drankin in Tifton!!!!



hankus done hacked BOG's account?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Live from Tifton!


Fo real?!?!?


mudracing101 said:


> If Blood is here at lunch i will take him to the Golden Corral, its beautiful there.


 we have good eating places here too, you could share him!


Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Mudro....
> 
> 
> How much longer on the inventory?


mernin Chief!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Howdy folks.  Looks like we have a baby with a fresh new tooth showing at the house..


ohlawd, you're in for some fun!


mudracing101 said:


> They all sneakin down here, i'm starting to get paranoid.


you shoulda seen the Fla. deer hunters coming thru this morning on my way to work!


blood on the ground said:


> Drankin in Tifton!!!!


 now you're just bein plain mean!

Hey Ya'll!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 30, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Fo real?!?!?
> 
> we have good eating places here too, you could share him!
> 
> ...



Mernin galfriend!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2014)

1 Biskit and sassage wiff mustard and 1 wiff peppa jelly


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Hey


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 30, 2014)

ready fo the weekend


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 30, 2014)

mud?:


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 30, 2014)

morning ladies


----------



## blood on the ground (Sep 30, 2014)

Just got word.... I did really


----------



## Crickett (Sep 30, 2014)

Mornin y'all!


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 30, 2014)

word


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


>





Jeff C. said:


> 1 Biskit and sassage wiff mustard and 1 wiff peppa jelly


Bacon n cheese here. Gonna wait and have it for brunch.


hdm03 said:


> Hey





hdm03 said:


> ready fo the weekend


Already I aint re-cooped from last weekend yet.


----------



## Crickett (Sep 30, 2014)

Goin thru my pics tryin to decide on a new avatar & I came across these. I can't remember if y'all have seen them or not. My little man when he was 1. He loved watching XGames & this is what he would do while watching it.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 30, 2014)

morning Crickett. Those are some cute pics of your lil fella


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Goin thru my pics tryin to decide on a new avatar & I came across these. I can't remember if y'all have seen them or not. My little man when he was 1. He loved watching XGames & this is what he would do while watching it.


aaawwww, cute!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 30, 2014)

OHH, i furgot totold yall.  Yesterday  mentioned LMS having car issues.  Well I got home yesterday, tried to jump he car off and it did NOTHING.  I concluded it was a loose connection at the battery.  I was right.  The only problem is, I had to jack up the car, take off the tire, remove the inner fender, remove 3 brackets THEn undo the battery.   Dear Chrysler engineers, yall stank!!!  Thats too much work to replace a cotton pickin battery terminal end!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin



Where'd you come from? 

You slipped in between me an Keebs


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Goin thru my pics tryin to decide on a new avatar & I came across these. I can't remember if y'all have seen them or not. My little man when he was 1. He loved watching XGames & this is what he would do while watching it.



He's fixin to get some BIG air!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> OHH, i furgot totold yall.  Yesterday  mentioned LMS having car issues.  Well I got home yesterday, tried to jump he car off and it did NOTHING.  I concluded it was a loose connection at the battery.  I was right.  The only problem is, I had to jack up the car, take off the tire, remove the inner fender, remove 3 brackets THEn undo the battery.   Dear Chrysler engineers, yall stank!!!  Thats too much work to replace a cotton pickin battery terminal end!!



Time to re-engineer that bOOM bOOM.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Time to re-engineer that bOOM bOOM.



  no chance of that.  i HOPE not to have to touch it again for 5 more years


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> OHH, i furgot totold yall.  Yesterday  mentioned LMS having car issues.  Well I got home yesterday, tried to jump he car off and it did NOTHING.  I concluded it was a loose connection at the battery.  I was right.  The only problem is, I had to jack up the car, take off the tire, remove the inner fender, remove 3 brackets THEn undo the battery.   Dear Chrysler engineers, yall stank!!!  Thats too much work to replace a cotton pickin battery terminal end!!


Ain't no way I'd be a mechanic..............


Jeff C. said:


> Where'd you come from?
> 
> You slipped in between me an Keebs


yeah she did, didn't she...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 30, 2014)

Looks like fun doesnt it jeff?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Looks like fun doesnt it jeff?



Good thing you don't mind doin it!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Good thing you don't mind doin it!



it isnt bad except for the crummy plastic rivets.  They are easy to put in.  annoying to remove.  And i had a great supervisor


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2014)

Time to finish these taxes....cyl.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 30, 2014)

DOs, im holding it down in here..


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 30, 2014)

maybe Nic will come in and tell us hey today. Or maybe rutt, or bama, or nursesugar or Miguel or hankus or well, someone


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 30, 2014)

Maybe Elfii will stop in and tell us hey.  I think NCH wants to talk to us but hes to busy keeping an eye on Billy


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Maybe Elfii will stop in and tell us hey.  I think NCH wants to talk to us but hes to busy keeping an eye on Billy


who else can ya think of?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> who else can ya think of?



I aint been here long nough to know the older drivelers.  I seen where Turtle bug had a 6 point kitty in her yard this week tho


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 30, 2014)

Oh, maybe Tiny will stop by and talk some.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 30, 2014)

H22 maybe?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 30, 2014)

Ok, its kinda stale in here, im gonna go get lost in youtube land again.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Ok, its kinda stale in here, im gonna go get lost in youtube land again.


 I just came from there............. be careful, the walmart ppl are out again...........


----------



## Hornet22 (Sep 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> H22 maybe?



maybe


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> maybe


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I just came from there............. be careful, the walmart ppl are out again...........


i done came cross all kinds o sillyness


Hornet22 said:


> maybe



Howdy Sir


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i done came cross all kinds o sillyness
> 
> 
> Howdy Sir


 Now I've found a WD website I've been wandering through...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 30, 2014)

WD?? what dat?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> WD?? what dat?


 I still can't believe I didn't show you my sword...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I still can't believe I didn't show you my sword...........



  i got it now


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 30, 2014)

Oct 14th i THINK


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> i got it now





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oct 14th i THINK


 not soon enough, I know that!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2014)

Hornet22 said:


> maybe



Time fo a dranky drank, as Quack calls it..... 


I just finished my taxes for 2013!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oct 14th i THINK





Keebs said:


> not soon enough, I know that!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Time fo a dranky drank, as Quack calls it.....
> 
> 
> I just finished my taxes for 2013!!!



Right on time to start 2014.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Right on time to start 2014.



Gonna be worse this year too!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Time fo a dranky drank, as Quack calls it.....
> 
> 
> I just finished my taxes for 2013!!!



Tarzan yell


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Time fo a dranky drank, as Quack calls it.....
> 
> 
> I just finished my taxes for 2013!!!





Jeff C. said:


>


Walking Dead Series................. mmmmmmm Daryl time!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 30, 2014)

Walking dead=pure awesomeness


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Walking Dead Series................. mmmmmmm Daryl time!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Walking dead=pure awesomeness



Tarzan Yell!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 30, 2014)

Kinda curious to see how they get out of terminus should be interesting


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 30, 2014)

i'm not curious


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tarzan Yell!


oh yeah!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> Kinda curious to see how they get out of terminus should be interesting


yep!


hdm03 said:


> i'm not curious


you are in your own special way, lil fellar..............


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 30, 2014)

awwww; thanks keebs.....that means a lot


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2014)

How 'bout these "Halloween Mushrooms"!?!?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> awwww; thanks keebs.....that means a lot


any time.........


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tarzan yell





Keebs said:


> Walking Dead Series................. mmmmmmm Daryl time!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Walking dead=pure awesomeness





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Tarzan Yell!



10-4!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 30, 2014)

hehe keebs made a funny


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> i'm not curious



hom03 - curious = peculiar


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2014)

^^^^^^^ crap


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 30, 2014)

Odd, very odd


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> 10-4!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> hom03 - curious = peculiar


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Odd, very odd



hom03?


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2014)

hom03 = not even


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 30, 2014)

thanks guys......i appreciate the support......that's why i love this place


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> hehe keebs made a funny


 I did? where? when? how?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 30, 2014)

your welcome.  Were always here fore you


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> your welcome.  Were always here fore you


who's "Were"? a newbie?


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I did? where? when? how?



hfh will giggle at anything


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> hfh will giggle at anything


and you're immune?


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2014)

mexican lunch......6 cervazas an 2 tacos


----------



## Crickett (Sep 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Walking Dead Series................. mmmmmmm Daryl time!





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Walking dead=pure awesomeness



They just now added a new season to Netflix. 



Keebs said:


> How 'bout these "Halloween Mushrooms"!?!?



Cool!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 30, 2014)

hey, drankus and H22 stopped by.  Gonna be a good day


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2014)

yep tater, gonna be a buzzer of a day


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 30, 2014)

Hankus said:


> yep tater, gonna be a buzzer of a day



that made me giggle too


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2014)

Hankus said:


> mexican lunch......6 cervazas an 2 tacos


lawd have mercy, son!


Crickett said:


> They just now added a new season to Netflix.
> 
> 
> 
> Cool!


I saw where they just added it!
I have never seen these mushrooms before............ is it NCHillbilly that is so good with the ID'ing of them??


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 30, 2014)

NCH knows his shrooms..   giggle


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> lawd have mercy, son!
> 
> I saw where they just added it!
> I have never seen these mushrooms before............ is it NCHillbilly that is so good with the ID'ing of them??



He's one of them, I believe.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2014)

Puppy hungry!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 30, 2014)

My left eye is twitchin  ???


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 30, 2014)

Hankus said:


> mexican lunch......6 cervazas an 2 tacos





Keebs said:


> lawd have mercy, son!
> 
> I saw where they just added it!
> I have never seen these mushrooms before............ is it NCHillbilly that is so good with the ID'ing of them??


Don't eat em Keebs!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My left eye is twitchin  ???


But how does your back feel?


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't eat em Keebs!


toolate.....................   I ain't THAT adventurous!


----------



## Hankus (Sep 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My left eye is twitchin  ???



twitch or blink


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2014)

Quack = wagglin eyebrows


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack = wagglin eyebrows


gettin in shape for the next beach bar trip!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Quack = wagglin eyebrows





Keebs said:


> gettin in shape for the next beach bar trip!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> My left eye is twitchin  ???



Wonder iffin that ad anything to do with the hottie at the store yesterday and Mrs Dawns right hook


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> gettin in shape for the next beach bar trip!



They don't call him "DOCTOR LUV" for nuttin!


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> They don't call him "DOCTOR LUV" for nuttin!


you got that right!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Wonder iffin that ad anything to do with the hottie at the store yesterday and Mrs Dawns right hook




I'da paid good $$$ to of seen that chic nekkid . .





Jeff C. said:


> They don't call him "DOCTOR LUV" for nuttin!





Even the "Doctor" has limits . . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I'da paid good $$$ to of seen that chic nekkid . .
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Limited to dat island....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Limited to dat island....





What happens in Tybee, STAYS in Tybee.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> What happens in Tybee, STAYS in Tybee.



REALLY.?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Sep 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> How 'bout these "Halloween Mushrooms"!?!?



Those look like Dyer's polypore _(Phaeolus schweinitzii.)_ They usually grow at the base of pine trees.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 30, 2014)

mrs. Hornet22 said:


> really.?


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2014)

NCHillbilly said:


> Those look like Dyer's polypore _(Phaeolus schweinitzii.)_ They usually grow at the base of pine trees.


 Thanks and that is where they are growing............ to be a fungus, they're pretty!


----------



## KyDawg (Sep 30, 2014)

My cows like mushrooms, they seem to make them less angry.


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> My cows like mushrooms, they seem to make them less angry.


you must have the *good* shroons............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 30, 2014)

NCHB is a wealth of knowledge, almost as smart as Hom03.


----------



## Da Possum (Sep 30, 2014)

Almost


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> NCHB is a wealth of knowledge, almost as smart as Hom03.


You.......... I................ you can't............. oh neva mind..........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 30, 2014)

im hurr


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 30, 2014)

6 (3 members and 3 guests)  not alone either


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> You.......... I................ you can't............. oh neva mind..........






Whaaaaaaaaaaa ???


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> you must have the *good* shroons............





"shroons???"


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Whaaaaaaaaaaa ???


nevamind............


Hooked On Quack said:


> "shroons???"


hey, I know the lingo, dude...........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 30, 2014)

i be hungry


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 30, 2014)

I be KANG 2 pages in a row !!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 30, 2014)

mud gonna be jealous


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 30, 2014)

Smells like somebody died up in here ???


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 30, 2014)

Keebs said:


> How 'bout these "Halloween Mushrooms"!?!?





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Don't eat em Keebs!





NCHillbilly said:


> Those look like Dyer's polypore _(Phaeolus schweinitzii.)_ They usually grow at the base of a pile of cow dung..





Keebs said:


> Thanks and that is where they are growing............ to be a fungus, they're pretty!





KEEBS, WHATEVER YOU DO,  don't eat those mushrooms because if you do, they are guaranteed to make all of your babies be born nekkid !!!!



ps:  I fixed it for you NCHillbilly !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Time fo a dranky drank, as Quack calls it.....
> 
> 
> I just finished my taxes for 2013!!!




Chief,
I am happy for you.  This is one of the very few things that I always procrastinate about.  I actually got all of my back-up information completed on Wednesday night for my 2013 Taxes and since I have been ill since Thursday night, I am waiting to sit down with my Tax Preparer and face the music.  I always try to make sure to overpay the quarterly estimated taxes due each year so that when everything is finalized, I always get some money back.  I got to make an appointment really soon....like hopefully, by Thursday at the latest.

Glad your post reminded me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Smells like somebody died up in here ???



its that low carb diet your on


----------



## Keebs (Sep 30, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> KEEBS, WHATEVER YOU DO,  don't eat those mushrooms because if you do, they are guaranteed to make all of your babies be born nekkid !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ps:  I fixed it for you NCHillbilly !!!


and bald and toothless.............


havin_fun_huntin said:


> its that low carb diet your on


Bye Leroy.............


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 30, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> its that low carb diet your on





Ain't me, think mebbe it's EE with his stomach thang goin on ???


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Chief,
> I am happy for you.  This is one of the very few things that I always procrastinate about.  I actually got all of my back-up information completed on Wednesday night for my 2013 Taxes and since I have been ill since Thursday night, I am waiting to sit down with my Tax Preparer and face the music.  I always try to make sure to overpay the quarterly estimated taxes due each year so that when everything is finalized, I always get some money back.  I got to make an appointment really soon....like hopefully, by Thursday at the latest.
> 
> Glad your post reminded me.



Hurry up Mike, ain't got much longer. Mine will be dropped off to my SIL/CPA tomorrow. Unfortunately, I haven't been paying quarterly, but I am going to start doing so in 2015.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2014)

I'm gone 3 hrs and all yall can manage is 16 posts?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm gone 3 hrs and all yall can manage is 16 posts?





Sad ain't it ???  We used to have more action on the backside 12.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Sad ain't it ???  We used to have more action on the backside 12.



I'd get up and read 2-3 pages, and that was 50 posts each.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Ain't me, think mebbe it's EE with his stomach thang goin on ???




Naw, it ain't me this time because Immodium AD works just like a cork stopper!!!!!  Thankfully, that part stopped over 24 hours ago BUT I just felt so dang weak afterwards.






Jeff C. said:


> Hurry up Mike, ain't got much longer. Mine will be dropped off to my SIL/CPA tomorrow. Unfortunately, I haven't been paying quarterly, but I am going to start doing so in 2015.



Jeff, are you serious????  You really haven't been paying estimated taxes on a quarterly basis.  Back last April 15th, you have to pay by that date what should be the estimated taxes due for the year of 2013 because if you owe more, you will have one heck of a large penalty involved.  That is why I always overpay each quarter as such and then include about an extra $2000 and mail it in with the extension request.  Right now, the IRS is holding about $20,000 of my money which has been paid in as estimated quarterly taxes due for 2013 and also so far into 2014.


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Naw, it ain't me this time because Immodium AD works just like a cork stopper!!!!!  Thankfully, that part stopped over 24 hours ago BUT I just felt so dang weak afterwards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'm going to pay all right!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 30, 2014)

Chiefbro + UncleEEhole = making too,2,to,tu, much $$$$






EEhole !!!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm going to pay all right!




Wow, Can you get a low interest loan from JAG????  

The IRS doesn't blink even when they contact you 4 years after the fact and advise you about the withdrawal of about $16,000 from your IRA account (that was done because my wife hadn't been able to work due to health problems for about 3 years at the time) and now they want their share of about 40 percent of it plus interest for 4 years  .  Yep, you lose 10 percent as a penalty up front then you have to pay income taxes on the amount taken out as income.  My "previous" Tax Preparer never mentioned anything about it at the original time and it costs me a bundle as a result.  I would have been much better off if I had taken out a loan to pay all of the medical bills and regular household bills at the time.

I did my best to learn from that sad experience several years ago.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 30, 2014)

^^^ You don't wanna owe da Jag, unless you be likin 2 thumbs UP .


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Sep 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Chiefbro + UncleEEhole = making too,2,to,tu, much $$$$
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ain't no way in this lifetime to make a decent living and have plenty of extras UNLESS I start robbing at least six more 7-11 stores and three more banks each day!!!  Well, either that OR I might lie and change my name to "Josephine" and say that I have 26 kids by 25 different mommas and none of dem baby's daddies work because they just sit around and wait on the next drug deal to go down instead.  Then I might get more money.  

Sorry, I just got to dreaming up remedies or something !!! 


Quack, every time that you get paid, I see an armored car following you back home just loaded with CASH !!!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> ^^^ You don't wanna owe da Jag, unless you be likin 2 thumbs UP .



^^^ IRS is the least of my worries.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> ^^^ IRS is the least of my worries.





Fear the thumbzzzzzzzz !!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Sep 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Fear the thumbzzzzzzzz !!!



IRS don't know the meaning of, "stickin it to ya".


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> IRS don't know the meaning of, "stickin it to ya".



isn't I.R.S. on the potty mouth list?


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 30, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> IRS don't know the meaning of, "stickin it to ya".





NOT  A  CLUE !!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Sep 30, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> NOT  A  CLUE !!!



you seem to have an inside track on kanging the page.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 30, 2014)

Quack on a roll.    Jeff buddy.  Iv tried to keep things going but i cant  talk to myself all day.     These tolds be slacking.  

For kang 3times in a row quack should get2 thumbs up


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Sep 30, 2014)

Howdy gobble.  Hows life treatin ya these days?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 1, 2014)

Well this is a special day of the week.   It is only uphill one way these days unlike both ways when your parents told the story.  So get started with a cup of coffee


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 1, 2014)

Good Morning and Happy HUMP Day to you Gobblin and to the rest of you drivelers.

I just couldn't sleep last night and I got real crazy about 12:30 am as I got up and fixed a bowl of ice cream.  I don't think that I have ever done that before!!!

Maybe a cup of that fresh brewed coffee will get me wide awake soon????


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

Mornin gobble and EE.....


The coffee is appreciated as always, gobble.

EE, I bet that ice cream hit the spot after that stomach bug that had you down for days.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 1, 2014)

Quack loves those thumbs......


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 1, 2014)

Slipped my back again at werk last night! Pass the pain meds please...


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2014)

morning folks


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 1, 2014)

morning bog and hfh


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2014)

howdy hdm, how are ya?

I would ask gobble again but he was a big poopy head and ignored me.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2014)

ok, I'm up & dressed, isn't that enough?!?!

Mornin!


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 1, 2014)

Good morning folks.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

I made my 2 posts for the day!


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin gobble and EE.....
> 
> 
> The coffee is appreciated as always, gobble.
> ...




I will say this, Blue Bell Peach Cobbler ice cream is sho-nuff delicious !!!!  It helped me sleep like a baby too.


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 1, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> morning bog and hfh



Yep!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Yep!!


you going to the chiropractor?


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 1, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 1, 2014)

Just looking around....
Morning babes and bro's!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2014)

someone should tell bama he has something on his face


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> someone should tell bama he has something on his face


 he's incognito today..........  he's smexy in uniform!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Mornin


morning maam


Keebs said:


> he's incognito today..........  he's smexy in uniform!



Im trying to figure out why he has on a doo rag.  Must be an albany thing...  The natives are rubbing off on him?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning maam
> 
> 
> Im trying to figure out why he has on a doo rag.  Must be an albany thing...  The natives are rubbing off on him?


I've seen'em wear them at the Tifton Hospital too.........
Dr. Howard wears one in his commercials on channel 10 for the Howard Center.......


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> someone should tell bama he has something on his face


It's a worplace requirement. Something about sterilie enviroment.


Keebs said:


> he's incognito today..........  he's smexy in uniform!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I've seen'em wear them at the Tifton Hospital too.........
> Dr. Howard wears one in his commercials on channel 10 for the Howard Center.......


Oh, yeah, see Tifton folks do it cause.. well, its beautiful on them.. yeah, thats it


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

Good morning smart people


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> morning maam
> 
> 
> Im trying to figure out why he has on a doo rag.  Must be an albany thing...  The natives are rubbing off on him?



They don't like hair falling on the sterile instruments. Besides, thats my Bama scrub hat that is long gone after i accidentally threw it in the hospital laundry with my scrubs.
I need to get some new ones.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Good morning smart people





Howdy, Milton.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2014)

howdy fuzzy


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> It's a worplace requirement. Something about sterilie enviroment.





havin_fun_huntin said:


> Oh, yeah, see Tifton folks do it cause.. well, its beautiful on them.. yeah, thats it





Migmack said:


> Good morning smart people


I don't know 'bout the "smart" part, but good morning all the same!


Jeff C. said:


>


howudoin?


Nicodemus said:


> Howdy, Milton.


well hey there!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I don't know 'bout the "smart" part, but good morning all the same!
> 
> howudoin?
> 
> well hey there!





Mornin`, Miss Keebs.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Mornin`, Miss Keebs.


I "FINALLY" got the persimmon seed trick down & showed my Miami neighbors this past weekend!  It showed a spoon as pretty as you please!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2014)

howdy Nic and Jeff


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Good morning smart people


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I "FINALLY" got the persimmon seed trick down & showed my Miami neighbors this past weekend!  It showed a spoon as pretty as you please!





I only learned of this trick about 6 years ago, and it has been correct every year so far.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I only learned of this trick about 6 years ago, and it has been correct every year so far.


I read somewhere to do it again after the first frost and that would be the "main" indicator........... goldenrods have started blooming so should be about 5 more weeks before a frost over this way.......


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I don't know 'bout the "smart" part, but good morning all the same!
> 
> howudoin?
> 
> well hey there!



Uhhhhh......got the lazy's layin round with these 3 mutts!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

Wish I was fishing is about all I can think of today.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I read somewhere to do it again after the first frost and that would be the "main" indicator........... goldenrods have started blooming so should be about 5 more weeks before a frost over this way.......



The golden rods are blooming here too. I like to look at them on the way home.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Uhhhhh......got the lazy's layin round with these 3 mutts!


after your whirlwind trips, you deserve some down time, darlin!


Migmack said:


> Wish I was fishing is about all I can think of today.


 I could go for some pond time myself!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 1, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Wish I was fishing is about all I can think of today.



Meeeeeeee too.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2014)

Migmack said:


> The golden rods are blooming here too. I like to look at them on the way home.


They're pretty, but man oh man, causes my allergy to go bejerk!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Meeeeeeee too.


 you haz a message..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


> after your whirlwind trips, you deserve some down time, darlin!
> 
> I could go for some ocean time myself!



Fixed it for ya.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I read somewhere to do it again after the first frost and that would be the "main" indicator........... goldenrods have started blooming so should be about 5 more weeks before a frost over this way.......





First of last week I saw the first blackgums startin` to turn. It won`t be too long now.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 1, 2014)

I aint ready for no cold weather.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 1, 2014)

Migmack said:


> Wish I was fishing is about all I can think of today.



Odd you say that because i was sitting here thinking it'd be nice to go drown about 75-100 crickets this weekend at my friends pond with bubbette. I'm on call, but his pond is just down Philema road so its closer to the hospital than my house is.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fixed it for ya.



I lived on tybee through the fall and winter about 10 yrs ago.. It was awesome get off work get some shrimp and head to the beach..


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint ready for no cold weather.



I am. Its so nice to walk outside and not have a gnat fly up my nose or in my ear.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fixed it for ya.


that'd be nice, but I am WAY closer to ponds than the ocean, the ocean thang is a rare treat for me!


Nicodemus said:


> First of last week I saw the first blackgums startin` to turn. It won`t be too long now.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint ready for no cold weather.


I know you aren't, but I'll put you on the list for one of my crocheted blankets to wrap up in!


----------



## kmckinnie (Oct 1, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Odd you say that because i was sitting here thinking it'd be nice to go drown about 75-100 crickets this weekend at my friends pond with bubbette. I'm on call, but his pond is just down Philema road so its closer to the hospital than my house is.



Hope ya'll catch a nice mess of fish.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> Odd you say that because i was sitting here thinking it'd be nice to go drown about 75-100 crickets this weekend at my friends pond with bubbette. I'm on call, but his pond is just down Philema road so its closer to the hospital than my house is.



That sounds like a good plan.

I have my sons rod in the trunk and some rooster tails. I may stop and fish on the way home.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2014)

rhbama3 said:


> I am. Its so nice to walk outside and not have a gnat fly up my nose or in my ear.


THANK YOU!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 1, 2014)

Migmack said:


> I lived on tybee through the fall and winter about 10 yrs ago.. It was awesome get off work get some shrimp and head to the beach..



NOW you're talkin. 

Fella just came in the office and asked me if I caught any fish at the beach last weekend. 
It's just a fishin kinda day!


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I aint ready for no cold weather.





I am. Garden already has a good stand, winter supply of summer vegetables put up, everthing around here and the cabin winterized, boats and trucks on standby, rifles ready. Bring on the cold.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I am. Garden already has a good stand, winter supply of summer vegetables put up, everthing around here and the cabin winterized, boats and trucks on standby, rifles ready. Bring on the cold.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I know you aren't, but I'll put you on the list for one of my crocheted blankets to wrap up in!





Migmack said:


> That sounds like a good plan.
> 
> I have my sons rod in the trunk and some rooster tails. I may stop and fish on the way home.



My Dad took his pole to work with him everyday. He fished everyday too.  Then he'd take us on the weekends.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey y'all!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 1, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!



Hey! 


Where's your avitar


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!





My regards, Miss Crickett.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Hey y'all!


got them critters under control yet?


----------



## Crickett (Oct 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


> got them critters under control yet?



Oh dear Lord..... we cut the kitchen counter tops out last night and  Good thing I was adamant about taking them out. Although it will be a while before new counter tops are installed I can deal with just having plywood a whole lot better than I can deal with them nasty things. Most of the ones that were under the counters were all dead but still......this has been a nightmare. Even our landlord(BTW he is awesome) had no idea the condition that those people had let the house get in.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey!
> 
> 
> Where's your avitar



Can't decide on a new one. 



Nicodemus said:


> My regards, Miss Crickett.


----------



## karen936 (Oct 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I "FINALLY" got the persimmon seed trick down & showed my Miami neighbors this past weekend!  It showed a spoon as pretty as you please!



Whats the trick?


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 1, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Can't decide on a new one.



I looked.  Most of my animal pics are not forum approved.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

Just got through killin an Argentine ant invasion in the pantry. Had a brownie snack that was never opened, but the packaging must have been defective, they were in that one with a 100,000 more on the way. 

It's a never ending battle, but I'll take them over roaches anyday, Ms Crickky.


----------



## Nugefan (Oct 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I am. Garden already has a good stand, winter supply of summer vegetables put up, everthing around here and the cabin winterized, boats and trucks on standby, rifles ready. Bring on the cold.



and the Frontier Festival .....


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Oh dear Lord..... we cut the kitchen counter tops out last night and  Good thing I was adamant about taking them out. Although it will be a while before new counter tops are installed I can deal with just having plywood a whole lot better than I can deal with them nasty things. Most of the ones that were under the counters were all dead but still......this has been a nightmare. Even our landlord(BTW he is awesome) had no idea the condition that those people had let the house get in.


I do not blame you!


karen936 said:


> Whats the trick?


you have to cut the seed length wise........... there is a line you'll see on the seed to follow, just have a really sharp knife and slice it in half.  Plumb neat trick!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2014)

Nugefan said:


> and the Frontier Festival .....


----------



## Crickett (Oct 1, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I looked.  Most of my animal pics are not forum approved.







Jeff C. said:


> Just got through killin an Argentine ant invasion in the pantry. Had a brownie snack that was never opened, but the packaging must have been defective, they were in that one with a 100,000 more on the way.
> 
> It's a never ending battle, but I'll take them over roaches anyday, Ms Crickky.






We had a pest control company come out twice....we have really put a hurt on them. We caulked all the cracks inside the cabinets & sanded & repainted them after I scrubbed them down with bleach water inside & out. Trying to make sure I get rid of the scent that they leave behind that attracts others. I hope *fingers crossed* by the end of next week we should be able to use the kitchen.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 1, 2014)

Crickett said:


> We had a pest control company come out twice....we have really put a hurt on them. We caulked all the cracks inside the cabinets & sanded & repainted them after I scrubbed them down with bleach water inside & out. Trying to make sure I get rid of the scent that they leave behind that attracts others. I hope *fingers crossed* by the end of next week we should be able to use the kitchen.



Dang, Cricett. I hate your having to go through all that. Your landlord wouldn't be Wilkerson,Townsend or Turner would it


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 1, 2014)

Hey, where'd erybody go


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

Lunch hot wings and butter beans.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 1, 2014)

I wanted some cornbread, but I'm trying to cut back on the starches.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey, where'd erybody go


to heat my plate............ left ova fried pork chop, french style cut beans & tater salad.......... yeah, I done good last night!


Migmack said:


> Lunch hot wings and butter beans.


I think I could eat hot wings every day, love them things, 'bout like Mud likes GC!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I do not blame you!
> 
> you have to cut the seed length wise........... there is a line you'll see on the seed to follow, just have a really sharp knife and slice it in half.  Plumb neat trick!



Don't you mean grape neat trick?



mrs. hornet22 said:


> Hey, where'd erybody go



just flying by when I get the chance today.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 1, 2014)

lunch is coming up.   left over meat loaf, fried okra, butter peas and corn bread.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> Don't you mean grape neat trick?
> 
> 
> 
> just flying by when I get the chance today.


no:no: I said what I meant........... plumb, as in down right neat..


gobbleinwoods said:


> lunch is coming up.   left over meat loaf, fried okra, butter peas and corn bread.


dang, that sounds good too..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 1, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> lunch is coming up.   left over meat loaf, fried okra, butter peas and corn bread.



That sounds good ta deaf. We had meat loaf Monday night.

Dot Dawg wiff MUSTARD, but I aint hungry.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2014)

bad mood.. crappy day


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> bad mood.. crappy day


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 1, 2014)

po lil emotional nancy


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> po lil emotional nancy


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


>


thank Keebs


hdm03 said:


> po lil emotional nancy


----------



## mudracing101 (Oct 1, 2014)

Chili dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 1, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Chili dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!



lawd have mercy......


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2014)

mudracing101 said:


> Chili dawgs!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2014)

them poor ladies in the office with mud...


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 1, 2014)

Mud's paint store might explode


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Mud's paint store might explode



glad he quit smoking


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 1, 2014)

Who's Beth


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Who's Beth



Wish someone would tell me.. Not that it effects me any, Im just nosey


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)




----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2014)

you ok Jeff?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2014)

wonder if mud got slaw on his chilli dog?  maybe cheese?  Either way i bet it was covered in moostard


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 1, 2014)

Beth?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2014)

she left


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Who's Beth


Nic was NOT a happy camper with her!


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 1, 2014)

she'll be missed


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2014)

i thought she was a he but some to find out he was a she, Ims o confused


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

Keebs.....you knowed beth?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> you ok Jeff?





Jeff C. said:


> Keebs.....you knowed beth?



ignored again... Im starting to take this personal young man


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2014)

Think i figured out whats wrong with hdm03.. he got ahold of a bad batch of muscadine wine...  Maybe slipped in and got some b4 it was done fermenting?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Keebs.....you knowed beth?


 nope, not a clue......... you?


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 1, 2014)

Beth is one of billy's x's?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


> nope, not a clue......... you?



No ma'am! 


 <-----------Hot beef sammich.....late lunch


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> No ma'am!
> 
> 
> <-----------Hot beef sammich.....late lunch


I got a craving for one of hornet22's sammichs he made the first KMF......... dang that thing was sooooo good!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


> I got a craving for one of hornet22's sammichs he made the first KMF......... dang that thing was sooooo good!



Hmmm...I missed out on that.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hmmm...I missed out on that.


you were there.............. but there was so much food, I couldn't sample everything..........


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Hmmm...I missed out on that.



Ruben. He only made a few then just served the corned beef wiff all the other good stuff. That was the 1st KMF. 


So............... Beth is Billy's X
That Billy gots lots of X's


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 1, 2014)

Well.......................look at the time.


Bout hot enough for a, wait for it,........................


CANNONBALL


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ruben. He only made a few then just served the corned beef wiff all the other good stuff. That was the 1st KMF.
> 
> 
> So............... Beth is Billy's X
> That Billy gots lots of X's


That's it, a Ruben............ slap yo mama good!
Yeah, Billy ain't no keeper.........


mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well.......................look at the time.
> 
> 
> Bout hot enough for a, wait for it,........................
> ...


later sista!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2014)

billys a fly by night kinda guy?


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> billys a fly by night kinda guy?


seems so.........


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2014)

coffee time.. ready for some time in teh woods this afternoon


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> coffee time.. ready for some time in teh woods this afternoon


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2014)

coffee was bout 180 proof


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> coffee was bout 180 proof





That`s good coffee then.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2014)

BLT here, tomatoes bout gone.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> That`s good coffee then.



I nk i sprouted about 10 more chest hairs once i finished the cup...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Ruben. He only made a few then just served the corned beef wiff all the other good stuff. That was the 1st KMF.
> 
> 
> So............... Beth is Billy's X
> That Billy gots lots of X's



 No wonder I didn git one, all da other hogs got'em!







Keebs said:


> That's it, a Ruben............ slap yo mama good!
> Yeah, Billy ain't no keeper.........
> 
> later sista!



  



havin_fun_huntin said:


> coffee time.. ready for some time in teh woods this afternoon





Nicodemus said:


> That`s good coffee then.



Did someone say coffee?

Partaking in an Irish as we speak.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> I nk i sprouted about 10 more chest hairs once i finished the cup...




Ever had N`awlins` coffee?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> No wonder I didn git one, all da other hogs got'em!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





This man knows what kinda coffee I`m talkin` about, I bet.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Ever had N`awlins` coffee?



No sir, truth is I only drink coffee at work.  We dont even hae a coffee pot at home


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2014)

My community coffee from from N.O. tho


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> This man knows what kinda coffee I`m talkin` about, I bet.



Community or Cafe du Monde?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

I bet it has chickory in it though.


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2014)

I love an Irish coffee.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Community or Cafe du Monde?





I`ve had both, and loved em. Long time ago, Pantry Pride carried little boxes of pure ground chickory. I would grind a pound of 8:00 bean coffee or Arbuckle and mix that box of chickory with it. That was some good coffee.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2014)

Nic, you can buy community at the store.  Someone told me folks used to not be able to


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2014)

Yup, all that time in the political forum done got to Elfii.  He done posted in teh Billy thread


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> I`ve had both, and loved em. Long time ago, Pantry Pride carried little boxes of pure ground chickory. I would grind a pound of 8:00 bean coffee or Arbuckle and mix that box of chickory with it. That was some good coffee.



I remember that 8:00 o'clock coffee.

Used to love going to the French Market and Cafe du monde. You could bout stand a spoon up in it.

Here's a nice little piece of History regarding coffee and New Orleans:

http://www.nola.com/175years/index.ssf/2012/02/coffee_the_times-picayune_cove.html


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic, you can buy community at the store.  Someone told me folks used to not be able to




Which store?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I remember that 8:00 o'clock coffee.
> 
> Used to love going to the French Market and Cafe du monde. You could bout stand a spoon up in it.
> 
> ...





Dang! Now I want of cup of strong coffee!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> Which store?



Alot of quickie stores around carry it now.  Me and Mud both have it at our stores. And i know the Walmart In tifton carrys it.  A couple of my customers have switched to Community since I started having it here at work


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 1, 2014)

Fount me some microwave pork rinds. Jeff fa fa was tellin us bout em at da beach. Caint wait to try em.

That is all.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Alot of quickie stores around carry it now.  Me and Mud both have it at our stores. And i know the Walmart In tifton carrys it.  A couple of my customers have switched to Community since I started having it here at work





You ain`t gonna believe this, but I haven`t walked in a quickie store around here in over 4 years. I haven`t even thought about it till I read your post.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Alot of quickie stores around carry it now.  Me and Mud both have it at our stores. And i know the Walmart In tifton carrys it.  A couple of my customers have switched to Community since I started having it here at work



We buy it when ever we go to New Orleans hfh, but now that we are using this Keurig we haven't been buying it as much. I love all these BOLD and DARK coffees available in the K cups.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2014)

Nic, if your ever in Tifton,  stop by and have a free cup


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Fount me some microwave pork rinds. Jeff fa fa was tellin us bout em at da beach. Caint wait to try em.
> 
> That is all.



You gonna love dem thangs.....pop pop pop!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> You ain`t gonna believe this, but I haven`t walked in a quickie store around here in over 4 years. I haven`t even thought about it till I read your post.


Honestly, thats doesnt surprise me at all 


Jeff C. said:


> We buy it when ever we go to New Orleans hfh, but now that we are using this Keurig we haven't been buying it as much. I love all these BOLD and DARK coffees available in the K cups.



They make it for them too


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

OH...mrsH tu tu, found out why my sink was draining under the cabinet. The drain insert in the sink was cracked. Thankfully, the pots and pans under there caught most of it.


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> We buy it when ever we go to New Orleans hfh, but now that we are using this Keurig we haven't been buying it as much. I love all these BOLD and DARK coffees available in the K cups.



Folgers Black Silk is a good one. What kinds you like?



havin_fun_huntin said:


> Nic, if your ever in Tifton,  stop by and have a free cup



If I ever get over that way...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Honestly, thats doesnt surprise me at all
> 
> 
> They make it for them too



Yeah, we also have those little k cups you put your own brand of ground in also.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Alot of quickie stores around carry it now.  Me and Mud both have it at our stores. And i know the Walmart In tifton carrys it.  A couple of my customers have switched to Community since I started having it here at work



I didn't know you and Mud worked at a quickie store.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Slipped my back again at werk last night! Pass the pain meds please...





Hope you feel better soon Blood.  Been to the chiro twice in less than a week for mine.  Headed back in tonight .


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> I didn't know you and Mud worked at a quickie store.



mines more like a slow store.  Mud sells paint out a drive thru window


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> mines more like a slow store.  Mud sells paint out a drive thru window



Rumor has it Mud sells a lot of things out da drive thru.


----------



## Da Possum (Oct 1, 2014)

Mud will do anything for a nickel


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 1, 2014)

hdm03 said:


> Mud will do anything for a nickel



Maybe he will fix the forum clock.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2014)

No dranky drank today.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2014)

poor quack!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Hope you feel better soon Blood.  Been to the chiro twice in less than a week for mine.  Headed back in tonight .



To the chiro or work?

Take it easy Quackbro.....you don't want to wind up like me in a wheelchair for almost 4 weeks, and out of work for several more.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> To the chiro or work?
> 
> Take it easy Quackbro.....you don't want to wind up like me in a wheelchair for almost 4 weeks, and out of work for several more.





Headed into work Chief, I've already missed 24hrs, figure I can hurt just as well at work vs home.  Not looking forward to the next 3 nights.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2014)

Workin2Hunt said:


> Maybe he will fix the forum clock.



Muds handy like that.. hdm03... not so much  I think Nic hired the wrong guy for the job


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Headed into work Chief, I've already missed 24hrs, figure I can hurt just as well at work vs home.  Not looking forward to the next 3 nights.



Yep...especially in your sitcheeashun, you ain't gotta do nuttin anyway! 



Seriously, I know how you feel. I'm still strugglin, but managing it at work.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Yep...especially in your sitcheeashun, you ain't gotta do nuttin anyway!
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously, I know how you feel. I'm still strugglin, but managing it at work.





Yeah, ain't nothing like grabbin a 3' cheeta bar and swapping 20-30 twelve inch valves a shift.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, ain't nothing like grabbin a 3' cheeta bar and swapping 20-30 twelve inch valves a shift.



Yeah, Quack, please be careful!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yeah, ain't nothing like grabbin a 3' cheeta bar and swapping 20-30 twelve inch valves a shift.



Ouch....be careful Hoss!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2014)

Keebs, your still here??


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Keebs, your still here??


not for long!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> Yeah, Quack, please be careful!





Jeff C. said:


> Ouch....be careful Hoss!




Gonna get Chalkmine Charlie to gimme a hand . . 






Who's Beth ???


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 1, 2014)

im out folks.. gonna try to stick a deer this afternoon, wishme luck!!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> im out folks.. gonna try to stick a deer this afternoon, wishme luck!!





G'luck Louie !!!



Gotta get hitched up and ready for work.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


> not for long!



Dang...thought you was long gone! 



havin_fun_huntin said:


> im out folks.. gonna try to stick a deer this afternoon, wishme luck!!



Good luck, bOOM bOOM!



Hooked On Quack said:


> G'luck Louie !!!
> 
> 
> 
> Gotta get hitched up and ready for work.



Hang in there, Quackmeister!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 1, 2014)

Quack, do watch your back.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 1, 2014)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Dang, Cricett. I hate your having to go through all that. Your landlord wouldn't be Wilkerson,Townsend or Turner would it


Nope. PM incoming. 


hdm03 said:


> po lil emotional nancy





Keebs said:


>








havin_fun_huntin said:


> coffee was bout 180 proof





Jeff C. said:


> Did someone say coffee?
> 
> Partaking in an Irish as we speak.


I haven't had any coffee in 2 weeks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2014)

48 minutes into work, haven't got hurt yet !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 1, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Nope. PM incoming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On purpose?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

Crickett said:


> Nope. PM incoming.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




  

I'd have to heat a cup of water in the microwave and add instant fore I'd go without.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 48 minutes into work, haven't got hurt yet !!



Well change positions so you don't get carpal tunnel.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 48 minutes into work, haven't got hurt yet !!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I'd have to heat a cup of water in the microwave and add instant fore I'd go without.



I'd get the camping gear out and brew me some.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 1, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> On purpose?


No 


Jeff C. said:


> I'd have to heat a cup of water in the microwave and add instant fore I'd go without.


No microwave installed yet.  

I could stop by the store in the mornins but I really prefer my own coffee unless it's from Dunkin Donuts.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2014)

^^^^^^ Quang Crikett !!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2014)

I love my coffee, but danged if I couldn't give it up WAY more quickly than these dang cig's.............. I'm still cutting them out, but trying my BEST to drink more water, first thing in the morning............. it ain't easy......... oh, Hey Ya'll!!!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Oct 1, 2014)

Keebs have you tried nicotine gum?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> I'd get the camping gear out and brew me some.



Me too, but i was thinkin bout Ms Crickyy.



Crickett said:


> No
> 
> No microwave installed yet.
> 
> I could stop by the store in the mornins but I really prefer my own coffee unless it's from Dunkin Donuts.



Doesnt have to be installed, just plugged in. 



Keebs said:


> I love my coffee, but danged if I couldn't give it up WAY more quickly than these dang cig's.............. I'm still cutting them out, but trying my BEST to drink more water, first thing in the morning............. it ain't easy......... oh, Hey Ya'll!!!!!



Heyyyyyy!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2014)

9 mo hrs then I get to go to a meeting . .


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2014)

KyDawg said:


> Keebs have you tried nicotine gum?


joined a "group" and got a couple boxes free, using it, not as much as "they" say I should, but at least I'm trying.........down to *maybe* 5 cigs a day, depending what is going on............ just pray for me, that's all I can say..........


Jeff C. said:


> Heyyyyyy!


NOT nice!!! I have my e-cig going too, the WORST one to give up is after meals and when I haz a drank........... got some awsome flavors for my ecig though!! Apple, Orange & Pixie dust (think pixie stix!)


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 9 mo hrs then I get to go to a meeting . .


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 1, 2014)

Keebs said:


> joined a "group" and got a couple boxes free, using it, not as much as "they" say I should, but at least I'm trying.........down to *maybe* 5 cigs a day, depending what is going on............ just pray for me, that's all I can say..........
> 
> NOT nice!!! I have my e-cig going too, the WORST one to give up is after meals and when I haz a drank........... got some awsome flavors for my ecig though!! Apple, Orange & Pixie dust (think pixie stix!)



I know.....thought maybe it would deter you thinkin back when you did. I'm strugglin with it too, especially at home. I do much better at work. 

One week I had 4 left in a pack on my 4th day. Ran out before I got home though.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 1, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I know.....thought maybe it would deter you thinkin back when you did. I'm strugglin with it too, especially at home. I do much better at work.
> 
> One week I had 4 left in a pack on my 4th day. Ran out before I got home though.


keep your cell handy tomorrow.......... in other words, expect a call........ love you, mean it..... g'night!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 1, 2014)

Fixin to grab a cheata bar and test out the back .


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2014)

'Bout time for EE and GW to show up!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Bout time for EE and GW to show up!!



Mornin Quackbro.......

I beat'em to the punch dis moanin, how's the back?


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2014)

Bert woke me up chewin on my face.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 2, 2014)

Dang, we got Quack and Chief both just sitting here wide awake and both eating a big breakfast platter this morning.  I expect that from Quack but I was expecting Chief to be getting some much needed sleep this time of the the day.

Where is Gobblin with that truckload of fresh brewed coffee for everyone of us sleepyheads this morning?????


The good news for me is that I was able to do some hard physical work yesterday and beginning at 7 AM this morning, I have about 5 hours of more physical work to get done this morning as well.  This stomach virus that kicked my tail for 4-5 days is 99.99% GONE!!!!  


I see that Gobblin has officially arrived at the bottom of the page anyway!!!!!!!!!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Bout time for EE and GW to show up!!



A couple ticks late but the brew is fresh.   How'd the back go with the sissy bar to help the twister champ?

The weather prediction for the mtns Sunday is for the low to be in the 30's.   Winter is peaking to see if we are ready.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Dang, we got Quack and Chief both just sitting here wide awake and both eating a big breakfast platter this morning.  I expect that from Quack but I was expecting Chief to be getting some much needed sleep this time of the the day.
> 
> Where is Gobblin with that truckload of fresh brewed coffee for everyone of us sleepyheads this morning?????
> 
> ...



I was doing just that until Bert decided he was hungry and needed to poop, so commenced to lickin and bitin my face off. MizT got up early to do her Yoga and let him get to me. This dog is going to be a jumper/climber. 



gobbleinwoods said:


> A couple ticks late but the brew is fresh.   How'd the back go with the sissy bar to help the twister champ?
> 
> The weather prediction for the mtns Sunday is for the low to be in the 30's.   Winter is peaking to see if we are ready.



Coolin off a little early this Fall it seems. Showing a low of around 44 here for Saturday.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 2, 2014)

gobbleinwoods said:


> A couple ticks late but the brew is fresh.   How'd the back go with the sissy bar to help the twister champ?
> 
> The weather prediction for the mtns Sunday is for the low to be in the 30's.   Winter is peaking to see if we are ready.





"The weather prediction for the mtns Sunday is for the low to be in the 30's.   Winter is peaking to see if we are ready." 

Yep, it getting time for some of the streaking weather again.  Ain't nothing like walking outside on a cold crisp morning with nothing on but a smile !!!!!  I still remember that Alaskan cruise when I opened that balcony door and stepped outside really well too.  Of course, I did talk with a tenor voice that morning though!!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 2, 2014)

Dadgum back is killing me!!!! I reckon I need me a MaryWanda cigarette ta smoke!!!

Mernin children!!!


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Bout time for EE and GW to show up!!


Got home from the Fall 2014 Grand Hunt Test in North Western Tennessee about 3:00 am..........Just in time for the white screen of death!!

Mason is now a Grand Hunting Retriever Champion!!

Going to go pick up his sister this Saturday!!

I've been up since 6:00 am yesterday morning.........Time for bed!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2014)

blood on the ground said:


> Dadgum back is killing me!!!! I reckon I need me a MaryWanda cigarette ta smoke!!!
> 
> Mernin children!!!



Shoot......just eat a cookie or brownie, no need to inhale smoke.

Mornin blood, hope you get some relief!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Got home from the Fall 2014 Grand Hunt Test in North Western Tennessee about 3:00 am..........Just in time for the white screen of death!!
> 
> Mason is now a Grand Hunting Retriever Champion!!
> 
> ...




Dang......might not seem like it to yall, but that seems relatively quick to reach that goal to me. 

That's awesome Mitch, congrats to you and Ms Elaine, not to mention Mason on the work and yalls travel involved.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> I was doing just that until Bert decided he was hungry and needed to poop, so commenced to lickin and bitin my face off. MizT got up early to do her Yoga and let him get to me. This dog is going to be a jumper/climber.
> 
> 
> 
> Coolin off a little early this Fall it seems. Showing a low of around 44 here for Saturday.




Oh it was Yoga's fault then.  Heck, back a long time ago, I thought about doing Yoga BUT after I watched a lady position her feet and legs in such a way that she looked more like a pretzel, I changed my mind rather quickly.  My long legs aren't designed to be bent in those funky angles.


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 2, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Got home from the Fall 2014 Grand Hunt Test in North Western Tennessee about 3:00 am..........Just in time for the white screen of death!!
> 
> Mason is now a Grand Hunting Retriever Champion!!
> 
> ...




Dang Rutt, you and Ms. Elaine have really gone to the dogs BUT in a BIG way.  That achievement is Awesome for sure.

Congrats to both of you and a big Congrats to Mason for such an achievement.


----------



## RUTTNBUCK (Oct 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> 'Bout time for EE and GW to show up!!





Jeff C. said:


> Dang......might not seem like it to yall, but that seems relatively quick to reach that goal to me.
> 
> That's awesome Mitch, congrats to you and Ms Elaine, not to mention Mason on the work and yalls travel involved.



It is Jeff!!..........Mason is 33 months old.......The only dog younger than Mason to pass was only 10 days younger, and out of the same kennel.............Trained by the same trainer!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Oh it was Yoga's fault then.  Heck, back a long time ago, I thought about doing Yoga BUT after I watched a lady position her feet and legs in such a way that she looked more like a pretzel, I changed my mind rather quickly.  My long legs aren't designed to be bent in those funky angles.



I wish I could do it, it's nothing more than just a lot of stretching and working of muscles in a low impact method.

I've got a cameraman buddy that runs a steadicam, a large apparatus/vest and arm that keeps the camera steady when walking/running, and he says he does it and it's the best thing he's found to help his lower back problems.



RUTTNBUCK said:


> It is Jeff!!..........Mason is 33 months old.......The only dog younger than Mason to pass was only 10 days younger, and out of the same kennel.............Trained by the same trainer!!



I thought so, he must be a good'un!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Oct 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Mornin Quackbro.......
> 
> I beat'em to the punch dis moanin, how's the back?




Better than I thought, thanks Chief !! 




EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Dang, we got Quack and Chief both just sitting here wide awake and both eating a big breakfast platter this morning.  I expect that from Quack but I was expecting Chief to be getting some much needed sleep this time of the the day.
> 
> Where is Gobblin with that truckload of fresh brewed coffee for everyone of us sleepyheads this morning?????
> 
> ...




How much weight didja lose ??  Glad you're better !! 




gobbleinwoods said:


> A couple ticks late but the brew is fresh.   How'd the back go with the sissy bar to help the twister champ?
> 
> The weather prediction for the mtns Sunday is for the low to be in the 30's.   Winter is peaking to see if we are ready.




Went okay, thanks ! 





RUTTNBUCK said:


> Got home from the Fall 2014 Grand Hunt Test in North Western Tennessee about 3:00 am..........Just in time for the white screen of death!!
> 
> Mason is now a Grand Hunting Retriever Champion!!
> 
> ...





Congrats !


----------



## EAGLE EYE 444 (Oct 2, 2014)

Hooked On Quack said:


> How much weight didja lose ??  Glad you're better !!



Not Enough !!!!   I went to Cheddars yesterday at lunch and had lunch with my lady friend server.  I had one of their "chicken pot pie" lunches with a salad included and wow was it delicious.  That Chicken Pot Pie was so good that it made my tongue slap my face over a hundred time before I could finish eating it!!!  Since I finally started feeling better, I have been eating most everything in sight unfortunately.

Thanks on the feeling better part.


Got to get a quick shower and get ready to do some serious physical work now.  

CYL.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 2, 2014)

EAGLE EYE 444 said:


> Not Enough !!!!   I went to Cheddars yesterday at lunch and had lunch with my lady friend server.  I had one of their "chicken pot pie" lunches with a salad included and wow was it delicious.  That Chicken Pot Pie was so good that it made my tongue slap my face over a hundred time before I could finish eating it!!!  Since I finally started feeling better, I have been eating most everything in sight unfortunately.
> 
> Thanks on the feeling better part.
> 
> ...



There is sailor blood in your veins since there is a ship in every port.  Feeding my face b'fast as I type and then it is shower and cyl time for me too.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

heller folks.. its thirsty Thursday!!


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 2, 2014)

Mornin erey buddy


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2014)

havin_fun_huntin said:


> heller folks.. its thirsty Thursday!!





Workin2Hunt said:


> Mornin erey buddy



Mernin...Friday eve!


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

Howdy W2h and Jeff fa fa


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2014)

Mornin


----------



## blood on the ground (Oct 2, 2014)

Mornin fwiends!!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 2, 2014)

Good morning, stopped to fish on the way home from work yesterday. The hydrilla was so thick around the banks couldn't get a line in. However I did get to watch a doe browse around.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

atleast you seen a deer fuzzy.  I went deer hunting yesterday.  I seen teh best tree rat fight ever and had a deer blow bout 50ish yards away.  The deer were gimped during my hunt.  cant say the same for the tree rat that lost...


----------



## Crickett (Oct 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Me too, but i was thinkin bout Ms Crickyy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's one of them over the range microwaves & it's still all packaged up sitting in the living room floor. Got my new plywood counter tops installed last night though.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2014)

Crickett said:


> It's one of them over the range microwaves & it's still all packaged up sitting in the living room floor. Got my new plywood counter tops installed last night though.





Set it on NEW countertop and plug it in.


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2014)

RUTTNBUCK said:


> Got home from the Fall 2014 Grand Hunt Test in North Western Tennessee about 3:00 am..........Just in time for the white screen of death!!
> 
> Mason is now a Grand Hunting Retriever Champion!!


   Congrats!!


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2014)

came in late so I could go by & check my camera, thoughts on this guy?


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> came in late so I could go by & check my camera, thoughts on this guy?





One similar to that lived across the road from the house a couple of years ago.  

Mornin` folks.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Oct 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> came in late so I could go by & check my camera, thoughts on this guy?



Good grief he is a nice one.


----------



## Crickett (Oct 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Set it on NEW countertop and plug it in.



I'll post a pic in a min of my kitchen in progress. 



Keebs said:


> came in late so I could go by & check my camera, thoughts on this guy?


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> came in late so I could go by & check my camera, thoughts on this guy?



glad I got a key to our super duper secret farm


----------



## Keebs (Oct 2, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> One similar to that lived across the road from the house a couple of years ago.
> 
> Mornin` folks.


Mornin!


Migmack said:


> Good grief he is a nice one.


my boss said he'd let him walk!


Crickett said:


>


how'd you know I'd been feeding him popcorn?!?!


havin_fun_huntin said:


> glad I got a key to our super duper secret farm


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> One similar to that lived across the road from the house a couple of years ago.
> 
> Mornin` folks.




Mornin Nic! 

Man I feel like a dummy.....wife's been buying Eight O'clock coffee in the kcups for the Keurig for a couple of years now. I don't even pay attention, I just throw one of the assorted brands in and make a cup anymore. 

Although, they do have different types of beans and roasts. 

I like some better than others, but it's all strong coffee to me.


----------



## havin_fun_huntin (Oct 2, 2014)

I thunk keebs is pulling our chain...


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> Mornin!
> 
> my boss said he'd let him walk!
> 
> how'd you know I'd been feeding him popcorn?!?!



Bout time to go rattle up a buck @ Keebs!


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2014)

Jeff C. said:


> Bout time to go rattle up a buck @ Keebs!



I mean....._FOR_ Keebs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2014)

Keebs said:


> came in late so I could go by & check my camera, thoughts on this guy?



That don't look like ne South Georgia deer.


----------



## Workin2Hunt (Oct 2, 2014)

Lock er down!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 2, 2014)

Quang of da last page. 
Lock her down.


----------



## Jeff C. (Oct 2, 2014)

Nicodemus said:


> One similar to that _lived _across the road from the house a couple of years ago.
> 
> Mornin` folks.


----------



## rhbama3 (Oct 2, 2014)

You kids get out of my yard!!!!!


----------

